#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Дзен это Махаяна?

## Сигизмунд

Объясните неразумному.
Вот Дзен относят к Махаяне, так?
И как я слышал, в Дзене существует обет Бодхисаттвы, так?
И как же тогда этот обет выполняется, если из истории Дзен-буддизма видно, что патриархи Дзен при смерти уступают своё место новым патриархам, своим преемникам. А сами при этом не перерождаются, по крайней мере ничего подобного, как в ламаизме, в Дзене я не заметил. То есть Дзен-буддисты достигают Ниббаны, после смерти совершают параниббану, и более не возвращаются? Тогда это уже не Махаяна, а Хинаяна. Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Huandi

По такой крутой логике, в Индии вот вообще не было махаяны. Так как "перерождаться" придумали в Тибете, как раз "ламаисты".

----------

Veronica (21.07.2009), Кайто Накамура (17.02.2013)

----------


## Kleon

Учитель Сун Сана Ко Бонг, кажется, сказал после трансмиссии дхармы: теперь мы увидимся через 500 лет. Вот и думайте что бы это значило :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Нет, надо всё-таки открыть раздел на форуме "Страсти по махаяне".

----------

Жека (20.02.2013), Маркион (16.02.2013), Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013)

----------


## Sesin

> Объясните неразумному.
> Вот Дзен относят к Махаяне, так?
> И как я слышал, в Дзене существует обет Бодхисаттвы, так?
> И как же тогда этот обет выполняется, если из истории Дзен-буддизма видно, что патриархи Дзен при смерти уступают своё место новым патриархам, своим преемникам. А сами при этом не перерождаются, по крайней мере ничего подобного, как в ламаизме, в Дзене я не заметил. То есть Дзен-буддисты достигают Ниббаны, после смерти совершают параниббану, и более не возвращаются? Тогда это уже не Махаяна, а Хинаяна. Или я ошибаюсь?


Действительно, существует Великий Обет Бодхисаттвы спасти все существа от страдания. 
Этот обет берет на себя не только патриарх, но и каждый практикующий. 
Существует два понятия - постигнуть свою природу, свое истинное Я, и использовать это постижение. Когда рождается ребенок, его ум есть его истинное Я. В его уме нет мышления, нет добра, зла, Будды, Бога и т.д. Когда он голоден - он просит есть и ест, когда устал, спит. Это ясный ум. Но он не старается спасти все существа от страдания. Он не накормит голодного. Потому, что он не знает, что такое действия Бодхисаттвы. 
Действия Бодхисаттвы означает - отбросить свои мнения и просто помогать людям. Будь то проповедь Дхармы или деньги, - действия Бодхисаттвы это помогать людям в том, в чем они нуждаются. 
Спасти все существа от страдания не возможно. Но мы должны. Это Ум Бодхисаттвы.
В Буддизме существует передача учения напрямую. Она идет от Будды и доходит до наших дней. 
Отличие Махаяны от Хинаяны в том, что в ней есть разные Будды и Бодхисаттвы, которые помогают людям. Например Бодхисаттва великого сострадания Авалокитешвара, Бодхисаттва Мудрости Манджушри и так далее. 
В Хинаяне этого всего нет. Там есть лишь Будда, словам которого следует следовать. Следовать Шиле, Праджни и Дхьяне, обрезать свое мышление и достичь просветления. 

Дзен в первую очередь означает познать самого себя. Что есть я? Зачем я пришел в этот мир? Куда уйду? Здесь нет места всему остальному, о чем рассказывает философия Буддизма. Она обширна и интересна, но Дзен означает - кто есть я в этот самый момент? Мы все имеем мнения, суждения, идеи. У всех мнения разные, поэтому мы спорим, воюем. Отбросить свои мнения, свои идеи обо всем - это дзен. Тогда помощь существам станет действительно возможна, станет возможным мир во всем мире. Это действия Бодхисаттвы.

С уважением,

----------

Pema Sonam (02.12.2008), Sucheeinennick (20.08.2012), Veronica (21.07.2009), Айя (29.07.2013), Иван Денисов (19.08.2012), Масуми (11.04.2013), Паня (21.02.2013), Ритл (16.02.2013), Тяп (31.12.2012)

----------


## Sesin

> Учитель Сун Сана Ко Бонг, кажется, сказал после трансмиссии дхармы: теперь мы увидимся через 500 лет. Вот и думайте что бы это значило


Однажды у Сун Са Соен Са Нима спросили: В тибетской традиции существует истории, в которых Далай Лама умирает и перед смертью говорит: «Я перерожусь через два года там-то и там-то». Тогда они находят этого ребенка и он – Далай Лама. Правда ли это, и если да, то, как они это делают?

Он на это ответил: "Иди в Тибет и спроси ребенка.  :Smilie:  Я Дзен Мастер, а не ребенок! Это тибетская традиция. Они практикуют, практикуют и постигают свою следующую жизнь."

Теперь у меня к Вам вопрос:

Тибетская традиция и Дзен это одно и то же или разное?  :Smilie: 

С уважением,

----------


## Ho Shim

Одно из многих объяснений Дзэн Мастера Сунг Сана - http://kwanumzen.ru/bib/ash/ash_032.htm

----------


## Сигизмунд

> Одно из многих объяснений Дзэн Мастера Сунг Сана - http://kwanumzen.ru/bib/ash/ash_032.htm


Ну это я читал, но в то же время находил и другие интерпритации.

Если короче, правильнее будет Дзен вообще не относить ни к каким Янам? Что же тогда Махаяна?

----------


## Sesin

> Ну это я читал, но в то же время находил и другие интерпритации.
> 
> Если короче, правильнее будет Дзен вообще не относить ни к каким Янам? Что же тогда Махаяна?


Видимо, Вы не поняли это из моего ответа. Тогда вот цитата Мастера:

"Буддизм Хинаяны упоминает только Будду Шакьямуни, историческогот Будду. В Махаяне буддист верит, что есть много Будд и Бодхисаттв, а также множество демонов. Буддизм Хинаяны означает достижение очень простого ума - если вы ничего не удерживаете, то вы уже становитесь Буддой. Если вы достигаете неЯ, то вы становитесь Буддой. Однако, Буддизм Хинаяны изначально был приспособлен к монашеской практике, тогда как Буддизм Махаяны развивался при сильном мирском влиянии. Общество состоит из многих видов индивидуумов; они чего-нибудь хотят - денег, секса, славы и т.д. Много желания - много думания. С каждой мыслью появляется один Будда, а также один демон. Если у вас нет мышления, то в Буддах и Бодхисаттвах нет необходимости. Если вы много думаете, то появляется много демонов, а также появляется много Будд и Бодхисаттв чтобы помочь вам. Это Буддизм Махаяны."

----------

Иван Денисов (06.07.2013), Масуми (11.04.2013), Ритл (16.02.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ну это я читал, но в то же время находил и другие интерпритации.
> 
> Если короче, правильнее будет Дзен вообще не относить ни к каким Янам? Что же тогда Махаяна?


Интерепретации зависят от интерпретирующего  :Wink:

----------

Song Goku (21.02.2013), Масуми (11.04.2013)

----------


## Айвар

Мне понравилось вот это: «Открой свой рот. У тебя зубы желтые. Понимаешь?» - «Не знаю».  :Smilie: 
Дзен можно сравнивать не с Махаяной в целом, а с ее плодом: реализацией непостоянства, Махамудрой и Великим совершенством. 

В Махаяне и архат приравнивается к шестой степени (бхуми) бодхисаттв. Разница в бхуми, это исключительно тонкие завесы, омрачения ума, которые бодхисаттва (бодхисаттва это тот, кто постоянно медитирует немидитируя на бодхичитту, любящее сердце, сердце просветление) осознает в процессе непрерывной практики, жизни.

----------


## Won Soeng

Во время дзадзен нет ни хинаяны, ни махаяны.
Каждое утро и каждый вечер оглашая четыре великих обета, тем самым памятую о Пути Бодхисаттвы в махаяне.

----------

Pema Sonam (02.12.2008), Иван Денисов (19.08.2012), Масуми (11.04.2013), Монферран (23.04.2019), Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Одно из многих объяснений Дзэн Мастера Сунг Сана - http://kwanumzen.ru/bib/ash/ash_032.htm


А если на вопрос, что есть в боли? Ответить боль.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Учитель Сун Сана Ко Бонг, кажется, сказал после трансмиссии дхармы: теперь мы увидимся через 500 лет. Вот и думайте что бы это значило


Теософы тоже говорят, что человек, кажется, через лет 500 перерождается. Или еще реже.

----------


## Ho Shim

> А если на вопрос, что есть в боли? Ответить боль.


Спросите у дзэн-мастера  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

> Во время дзадзен нет ни хинаяны, ни махаяны.
> Каждое утро и каждый вечер оглашая четыре великих обета, тем самым памятую о Пути Бодхисаттвы в махаяне.


что же такое дзадзен, если ничего нет?
очень похоже на привязанность к пустоте.
Обеты выполнять надо, а не просто возглашать.
Попугай тоже может что-то повторить и дажечто-то делать, но попугай буддой не становится.  :Smilie: 
с глубоким уважением ко всем истинным дзен-практикам и ко всем попугаям  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

Дзен - УЧЕНИЕ БУДД ЕДИНОЙ КОЛЕСНИЦЫ.
деление на школы и направления - уловка Будды для разного типа существ.

----------


## Zom

> что же такое дзадзен, если ничего нет?
> очень похоже на привязанность к пустоте.


Таааак...
Так и записываю - дзаздэн. Привязанность к пу-сто-те...

----------


## Сигизмунд

........................
Ответьте, пожалуйста, односложно на следующие вопросы в соответствии со своим личным представлением о них:
1. Дзен - это подраздел Махаяны? (Да/Нет)
2. Дзен-буддисты дают обет Бодхисаттвы (не достигать окончательной ниббаны до освобождения всех ЖС)? (Да/Нет).
3. Дзен-мастера перерождаются? (Не "возможно" а точно, официально, как в ламаизме) (Да/Нет).

Это всё что я хочу знать. Зранее спасибо всем ответившим.

----------


## Good

> ........................
> Ответьте, пожалуйста, односложно на следующие вопросы в соответствии со своим личным представлением о них:
> 1. Дзен - это подраздел Махаяны? (Да/Нет)
> 2. Дзен-буддисты дают обет Бодхисаттвы (не достигать окончательной ниббаны до освобождения всех ЖС)? (Да/Нет).
> 3. Дзен-мастера перерождаются? (Не "возможно" а точно, официально, как в ламаизме) (Да/Нет).
> 
> Это всё что я хочу знать. Зранее спасибо всем ответившим.


1.Нет.
2.Нет.
3.Нет.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Спросите у дзэн-мастера


Ага! Что бы он меня палкой по хребту. Я хоть и не дзеновец, но из общения с вами понял, чем меньше вопросов и больше дзадзена, тем меньше шансов получить удар палкой.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Дзен - УЧЕНИЕ БУДД ЕДИНОЙ КОЛЕСНИЦЫ.
> деление на школы и направления - уловка Будды для разного типа существ.


Будда не создавал никаких направлений ни тем более каких-то школ. Колесница не является ни школой, ни направлением. А Дзен это колесница Сутр. И на сколько я в курсе, то не относится ни к Махаяне ни к Хинаяне.

----------


## Ersh

> Объясните неразумному.
> Вот Дзен относят к Махаяне, так?
> И как я слышал, в Дзене существует обет Бодхисаттвы, так?
> И как же тогда этот обет выполняется, если из истории Дзен-буддизма видно, что патриархи Дзен при смерти уступают своё место новым патриархам, своим преемникам. А сами при этом не перерождаются, по крайней мере ничего подобного, как в ламаизме, в Дзене я не заметил. То есть Дзен-буддисты достигают Ниббаны, после смерти совершают параниббану, и более не возвращаются? Тогда это уже не Махаяна, а Хинаяна. Или я ошибаюсь?


Вы ошибаетесь. Просто дзенские бодхисаттвы после нового рождения не занимают высоких административных постов)))

----------

Song Goku (21.02.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ага! Что бы он меня палкой по хребту. Я хоть и не дзеновец, но из общения с вами понял, чем меньше вопросов и больше дзадзена, тем меньше шансов получить удар палкой.


Учителя говорят - если есть вопросы, есть обучение. Нет вопросов - обучения нет. "Если ты получил палкой по голове, значит ты подставил голову" - любит говорить монах Мьон Гонг Сы Ним. Если вы не уверены в собственном ответе, значит вы уже подставили свой хребет  :Smilie:  Зачем спрашивать, если не хотите узнать? Можно всю жизнь просидеть в _дзадзен_ даже не узнав, что это такое.

В Дзэн, на самом деле, много историй про перерождения. К примеру, взять того монаха, который много болтал, и не так много практиковал, того самого, о чем болтал. Так он 500 раз перерождался лисицей  :Smilie:

----------


## Chantu

Математик и Козлик 


Делили пирог.


Козлик скромно сказал: 


–Раздели его вдоль!


–Тривиально!– сказал Математик. 


–Позволь,


Я уж лучше Его разделю поперек!…


Льюис Кэрролл. Приключения Алисы в стране Чудес.

----------

Song Goku (21.02.2013)

----------


## Sesin

> что же такое дзадзен, если ничего нет?
> очень похоже на привязанность к пустоте.
> Обеты выполнять надо, а не просто возглашать.
> Попугай тоже может что-то повторить и дажечто-то делать, но попугай буддой не становится. 
> с глубоким уважением ко всем истинным дзен-практикам и ко всем попугаям


Попугай дейстительно может что-то повторить. Он делает что-то. И не становится Буддой. Что следует сделать стремящимуся к просветлению - это обрести ум попугая.  :Wink:

----------


## Пилигрим

> Учителя говорят - если есть вопросы, есть обучение. Нет вопросов - обучения нет. "Если ты получил палкой по голове, значит ты подставил голову" - любит говорить монах Мьон Гонг Сы Ним. Если вы не уверены в собственном ответе, значит вы уже подставили свой хребет  Зачем спрашивать, если не хотите узнать? Можно всю жизнь просидеть в _дзадзен_ даже не узнав, что это такое.
> 
> В Дзэн, на самом деле, много историй про перерождения. К примеру, взять того монаха, который много болтал, и не так много практиковал, того самого, о чем болтал. Так он 500 раз перерождался лисицей


Уху.  Значит если не уверен не отвечай, но спрашивай. Если уверен, не смысла уточнять.

----------


## dongen

> Попугай дейстительно может что-то повторить. Он делает что-то. И не становится Буддой. Что следует сделать стремящимуся к просветлению - это обрести ум попугая.


похоже на сон  :Big Grin:

----------


## dongen

> ........................
> Ответьте, пожалуйста, односложно на следующие вопросы в соответствии со своим личным представлением о них:
> 1. Дзен - это подраздел Махаяны? (Да/Нет)
> 2. Дзен-буддисты дают обет Бодхисаттвы (не достигать окончательной ниббаны до освобождения всех ЖС)? (Да/Нет).
> 3. Дзен-мастера перерождаются? (Не "возможно" а точно, официально, как в ламаизме) (Да/Нет).
> 
> Это всё что я хочу знать. Зранее спасибо всем ответившим.


1. нет.
2. нет.
3. как захотят. перерождение необязательно на земле и не обязательно в теле человека.
4. "МУ"  :Smilie: 
5. В дзене нет личных представлений  да и просто представлений  :Smilie:  а тем более односложных ответов. Обычно многосложные.
6. "МУ"

----------


## Aiker

Как говорят (...ли) дзен-буддисты? Встретишь будду - убей его.
Это и есть дзен.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Говорят так: Великиехарактеры не создаются за несколько лет .
Великий звук - этозвук, превосходящий обычные звуки.(Лао_Цзы)

----------


## dongen

В Лотосовой Сутре и в Шурангама-сутре:
"... звук за пределами звуков..." ... "... за пределами неба Вершина существования вверху..."
Один Мастер учил: "для начало постигни звук хлопка одной ладони"  :Smilie:

----------

Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013)

----------


## Chikara

прошло уже сотни лет, а я до сих пор слышу то тут, то там про звук хлопка одной ладони...

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015), Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013)

----------


## Aiker

> Говорят так: Великиехарактеры не создаются за несколько лет .
> Великий звук - этозвук, превосходящий обычные звуки.(Лао_Цзы)


(Артур, с каких пор Вы цитируете Лао-Цзи?)。

Про дзен и Махаяну: -  скорее всего источник дзена Хинаяна.
Бодхисаттва пришёл в Китай где-то из северных районов Индии, даже осмелюсь предположить,  примерно из тех, где жил Гаутама Будда.
(если я ошибаюсь, поправьте).
Именно из Хинаяны произошёл Палийский Канон - да по сути дела Палийский Канон и есть Хинаяна.
Дзен же последовательно и целенаправленно уходит от буддизма, оставаясь, тем не менее его аватаром - если сравнить с человеком - на генном уровне.
Но дзен - это буддизм. Может быть в более развитой форме, но каноны и принципы дзен-а - буддистские.
И хоть просветлённые мастера и говорили, что встретя Будду, убьют его - они лукавили.

----------


## Sesin

> прошло уже сотни лет, а я до сих пор слышу то тут, то там про звук хлопка одной ладони...


Прошло множество кальп, а я все еще слышу хлопок одной ладони

----------

Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013)

----------


## Sesin

> (Артур, с каких пор Вы цитируете Лао-Цзи?)。
> 
> Про дзен и Махаяну: -  скорее всего источник дзена Хинаяна.
> Бодхисаттва пришёл в Китай где-то из северных районов Индии, даже осмелюсь предположить,  примерно из тех, где жил Гаутама Будда.
> (если я ошибаюсь, поправьте).
> Именно из Хинаяны произошёл Палийский Канон - да по сути дела Палийский Канон и есть Хинаяна.
> Дзен же последовательно и целенаправленно уходит от буддизма, оставаясь, тем не менее его аватаром - если сравнить с человеком - на генном уровне.
> Но дзен - это буддизм. Может быть в более развитой форме, но каноны и принципы дзен-а - буддистские.
> И хоть просветлённые мастера и говорили, что встретя Будду, убьют его - они лукавили.


О Бодхидхарме:

"Бодхидхарма родился около 440 г. в Канчи, столице Южно-Индийского царства Паллава. Он был брамином по происхождению и третьим сыном короля Симхавармана. Еще в молодости он обратился в буддизм и позднее получил наставления от Праджнятары, которого отец пригласил из древнего центра буддизма Магадхи. Именно Праджнятара велел Бодхидхарме отправиться в Китай. Поскольку традиционный наземный путь был перекрыт гуннами, и поскольку Паллава имела торговый связи со всей Восточной Азией, Бодхидхарма отплыл на корабле из ближайшего порта Махабаллипурам. После трехлетнего путешествия по берегам Индии и Малайского полуострова, он в конун концов прибыл в Китай в 475 г."

Насчет последнего предложения о Мастерах: 

Лукавили они, или нет, но они убивали Будду ежедневно самым жестоким и хладнокровным образом, а не только говорили об этом.

----------


## Оскольд

Как я слышал))) для чань очень важны праджняпарамитские сутры...а это уже никак не Хинаяна....да и бодхичитта тоже об этом свидетельствует...смею предположить, что и Нирвана понимается в чань несколько иным образом, чем в традиции операющейся на Палийский Канон....(кстати чтоб не офф топить http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=11921 тему понимания Нирваны можно обсуждать тут) 

Так что....возможно я и заблуждаюсь, но Чань это Махаяна...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...скорее всего источник дзена Хинаяна.
> Бодхисаттва пришёл в Китай...


И как ум поворачивается думать, что Хинаяна, если "Бодхисаттва пришел в Китай" :Smilie:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Aiker, они не лукавили, то , что говорили старые мастера надлежит помнить, если с Вами однажды случится та ситуация при которой Вы сможете сказать, то что, Вы сказали, буду рад за Вас. До той поры пожалуйста, не используйте этих выражений.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

На наковальне вкузнеце куётся мечьМеха раздувают пылающий горнЭто таже сталь что и вначалеВНо как изменился её край.

----------


## Санчо

дзен взял из махаяны положение о тождестве сансары и нирваны

----------


## Won Soeng

Дзен не "брал" чего-то из какой-то там "махаяны"  :Smilie: 

Дело вовсе не в тождестве сансары и нирваны, ав том, чтобы освободиться от неведения, посредством которого ум порождает сансару и не ведает нирваны. 

Сансара и нирвана это относится к пяти скандхам. Только в этом их тождественность, как тождественны печенюшки разной формы из одного теста, или как тождественна форма, принимаемая молоком и водой в одной кружке.
Это значит, что не нужно искать нирвану где-то в другом месте, нежели обнаруживаемая сансара. Нирвана есть угасание неосознаваемого порождения сансары. 

В каждом учении есть определение нескольких колесниц, есть оно и в дзен.
Дзен является школой "Внезапного пробуждения". То есть внезапного осознания некоторых определенных истин. И все эти истины вполне укладываются в 8 дхьян (джхан). Но в дзен не практикуются дхьяны непосредственно, последовательно, в дзен практикуется создание условий для проникновения в эти дхьяны спонтанно, соответственно открывающейся возможности.
Иначе говоря, полагается, что практика дхьян лишь знакомит ум с разными состояниями, но не приводит непосредственно к нирване. Утверждается, что нирвана не является чем-то последовательно достижимым, и по этой причине, нет необходимости делать все возможные подготовительные практики, полагая одни более подготовительными, а другие более основными. Достаточно делать одну практику, вследствие которой будут постигнуты все препятствия, изведано (вичара) все неведение, опрокинуты все страхи, устранено неосознанное кармическое взращивание устремлений, растворены все концепции и устойчивые взгляды, вследствие которых возникает неосознанное зарождение устремлений и будет постигнута действительность как есть. 
Такая практика есть безмолвное созерцание, то есть та самая подготовительная практика к первой дхьяне, собственной и называемая в целом - дхьяной, без разделения на рупа и арупа, без определенный канвы направления однонаправленного внимания. 
По своей сути дзадзен направлен в своей невозмутимости и однонаправленности сразу на четвертую дхьяну, а все возникающие состояния других дхьян либо определяются как отклонения от четвертой дхьяны (без знания, что это такое) самим практикующим, либо узнаются учителем и лишь тогда разъясняются, не обязательно формально, чаще указанием на действующую и неустраненную привязанность.

----------

Байраги (02.09.2012), Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## dongen

это опыт? - личный? - вопрос к BTR

----------


## Won Soeng

> это опыт? - личный? - вопрос к BTR


Вас интересует какой-то конкретный момент?

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## dongen

не момент, а является ли описанное ЛИЧНЫМ ОПЫТОМ или это пересказ: наставлений, текстов, думания  и/или их соединения.
благодарю.
ПС: глубокие мысли у бодхисаттвы, которые высказаны, очень интересно.

----------


## Aiker

BTR    .... в дзен практикуется создание условий для проникновения в эти дхьяны спонтанно, соответственно открывающейся возможности.

Извините что встреваю.
Но это созвучно:
Первый принцип Дао дэ цзин - спонтанность.
Второй - У-вэй.

----------


## Aiker

> О Бодхидхарме:
> 
> "Бодхидхарма родился около 440 г. в Канчи, столице Южно-Индийского царства Паллава. Он был брамином по происхождению и третьим сыном короля Симхавармана. Еще в молодости он обратился в буддизм и позднее получил наставления от Праджнятары, которого отец пригласил из древнего центра буддизма Магадхи. Именно Праджнятара велел Бодхидхарме отправиться в Китай. Поскольку традиционный наземный путь был перекрыт гуннами, и поскольку Паллава имела торговый связи со всей Восточной Азией, Бодхидхарма отплыл на корабле из ближайшего порта Махабаллипурам. После трехлетнего путешествия по берегам Индии и Малайского полуострова, он в конун концов прибыл в Китай в 475 г."
> 
> Насчет последнего предложения о Мастерах: 
> 
> Лукавили они, или нет, но они убивали Будду ежедневно самым жестоким и хладнокровным образом, а не только говорили об этом.


Спасибо за информацию о Бодхидхарме, не знал..
Но вот последней Вашей фразы я не понял. Дзен всё-таки буддизм. Если бы не было Будды, не было бы и Бодхидхармы, не было бы и дзена, по крайней мере в его современном виде.
Будда замолчал к концу жизни. потому что понял, что учение идёт изнутри каждого идущего по пути Дхармы, а не увещеванием и словами учителей.
То есть нужно показать путь - и иди.... как хочешь. Дзен .
Нет, Будду убивать нельзя, это кощунство даже в словах.

----------


## Sesin

> Спасибо за информацию о Бодхидхарме, не знал..
> Но вот последней Вашей фразы я не понял. Дзен всё-таки буддизм. Если бы не было Будды, не было бы и Бодхидхармы, не было бы и дзена, по крайней мере в его современном виде.
> Будда замолчал к концу жизни. потому что понял, что учение идёт изнутри каждого идущего по пути Дхармы, а не увещеванием и словами учителей.
> То есть нужно показать путь - и иди.... как хочешь. Дзен .
> Нет, Будду убивать нельзя, это кощунство даже в словах.


Если Вы имеете в виду исторического Будду Шакьямуни, то его нельзя убить, или не убить - его тело мертво, а его сущность не рождается и не умирает, как и сущность всех нас. Если Вы говорите про кое-что другое тогда постараюсь объяснить. Предположим кто-то спрашивает у вас - какую религию вы исповедуете? Вы отвечаете - Буддизм. У человека, который спросил Вас есть какие-то понятия о Буддизме. Теперь он думает, что что-то понял о Вас. Он считает, что узнал Вас. На самом деле это не так. За свою жизнь, он узнал кое что о Будде, Буддизме, Дзене и так далее. Он считает, что то, что он узнал и есть Буддизм, он привязан к идее Будды. 
Природа Будды не имеет ни имени, ни формы. Когда к древним мастерам приходили ученики, каждый из них хотел стать Буддой. Их головы были полны словами и идеями - Будда, природа Будды, Дзен, Нирвана, Дхармакая и так далее. Мастера пытались убить эти идеи. Поэтому они говорили - убей Будду. 
Поэтому, когда Ун Мун взвешивал лен и его спросили "что такое Будда", он ответил "три фунта льна". Так он убил Будду.
Будды, Нирвана, Бог, Сатана - это все лишь часть общей картины, это все слова, а потому не могут выразить сути. Поэтому следует убить Будду. что и делали древние.

с уважением,

----------


## Поляков

> 3. Дзен-мастера перерождаются? (Не "возможно" а точно, официально, как в ламаизме) (Да/Нет).


Вот в этом небольшом видеоролике дзэн мастер Сунг Сан дает очень ясный ответ на вопрос о перерождениях.

----------


## dongen

почему-то звука нет в ролике

----------


## Won Soeng

> не момент, а является ли описанное ЛИЧНЫМ ОПЫТОМ или это пересказ: наставлений, текстов, думания  и/или их соединения.
> благодарю.
> ПС: глубокие мысли у бодхисаттвы, которые высказаны, очень интересно.


Спасибо, понятно. Это пересказ соединения личного опыта чтения текстов, наставлений, практики, размышлений, озарений.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Поляков

> почему-то звука нет в ролике


Звук есть.

----------


## Pavel

> Тогда это уже не Махаяна, а Хинаяна. Или я ошибаюсь?


 BTR верно указал на главное отличие дзэн в практическом подходе - сатори. Но дзэн - это дзэн, а не отличия от махаяны или других индийских школ. Вы не сможете понять дзэн через поиск отличий. Посудите сами, при том, что сатори - это основа дзэн, есть школы, которые не признают ни сатори ни, например, коан.и К таким школам относятся японские школы последователей Сото в отличии от последователей Ринзая. Различия между отдельными школами могут быть яркими или незначительными, но дзэн останется дзэном, а махаяна махаяной.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Уху.  Значит если не уверен не отвечай, но спрашивай. Если уверен, не смысла уточнять.


Если боишься получить палкой по хребту, то не отвечай. Но, - что есть в боли? Обучение, по моему, в любом случае важнее  :Smilie:  А уверенным можно быть в самой наиполнейшей чепухе. Может быть не уточнять, но проверять себя нужно. И свою уверенность тоже.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Если боишься получить палкой по хребту, то не отвечай. Но, - что есть в боли? Обучение, по моему, в любом случае важнее  А уверенным можно быть в самой наиполнейшей чепухе. Может быть не уточнять, но проверять себя нужно. И свою уверенность тоже.


ИМХО.  Не спеши спрашивать, глубже осмысли сам вопрос. Если нет глубокого осмысления самого вопроса, то не поймешь и ответ.

----------


## Good

> BTR верно указал на главное отличие дзэн в практическом подходе - сатори. Но дзэн - это дзэн, а не отличия от махаяны или других индийских школ. Вы не сможете понять дзэн через поиск отличий. Посудите сами, при том, что сатори - это основа дзэн, есть школы, которые не признают ни сатори ни, например, коан.и К таким школам относятся японские школы последователей Сото в отличии от последователей Ринзая. Различия между отдельными школами могут быть яркими или незначительными, но дзэн останется дзэном, а махаяна махаяной.


В Сото тоже говорят о сатори (шо):



> Дзадзен и Сатори 
> Шу шо ичи ньо
> Шу: практика; шо: сатори
> В дзен Мастера Догена, в отличие от других религий, практика и *сатори* – это одно целое. Это очень важно. 
> Например: Когда мы едим, в процессы еды удовлетворяется голод. Нет необходимости думать о том, чтобы насытиться. 
> Неосознанно, естественно, автоматически желудок насыщается. Точно так же, во время дзадзен, нет нужды думать о достижении сатори. Также неверно было бы думать, что поев один раз, в будущем есть уже будет не нужно. Точно так же, необходимо продолжать практику дзадзен. 
> Дзадзен не инстинктивен, он сложнее. Кодо Саваки писал:
> Вечное *сатори* заключено и основывается только на практике в моменте. Дзадзен означает практиковать то, что не может быть объяснено.
> Дзадзен – это практиковать то, о чем невозможно помыслить нашим собственным сознанием. Истинную религию не думают, ее практикуют. Итак, истинный Дзен означает практиковать здесь и сейчас, практиковать вечность здесь и сейчас. 
> Будда не означает только Будда Шакьямуни. Истинный Будда – это тот, кто практикует Путь Будды Шакьямуни. Дзадзен – это восстановление единства между состоянием Будды и эго, и не только через позицию дзадзен, но через все позы нашей повседневной жизни. Если эти позы правильны, *сатори* реализуется неосознанно, естественно, автоматически.


*Тайсен Дэшимару*

Вот ссылкаhttp://www.zen-kaisen.ru/index.php?&...is/&iD_arty=22
Да и коаны в Сото имеются.

----------


## Kleon

Хочу сказать, что в Сото полно коанов. В Ринзай полно сидячей медитации. Сун Сан говорил: вы понимаете одно, но не понимаете два. Тайсен Дешимару говорил: реализация мастеров Сото и Ринзай одинакова.

----------


## Good

> Хочу сказать, что в Сото полно коанов. В Ринзай полно сидячей медитации. Сун Сан говорил: вы понимаете одно, но не понимаете два. Тайсен Дешимару говорил: реализация мастеров Сото и Ринзай одинакова.


В Алмазной Сутре сказано: 


> Если в последующие времена, через пять столетий будут такие существа, которые услышат эту сутру, уверуют в ее учение и примут его, то эти люди будут прежде всего достойны восхищения! И каким образом? У этих людей не будет представления “я”, представления “личность”, представления “существо”, представления “вечная душа”. И каким образом? Они удалят все представления и тогда их назовут Буддами”.


И далее:



> Если, Субхути, у тебя есть такая мысль: “Возымевшие устремление к обретению аннутара самьяк самбодхи проповедуют обо всех дхармах как об уничтожающих и устраняющих все представления”, то отринь такую мысль. И по какой причине? Возымевшие устремление к аннутара самьяк самбодхи никогда не проповедуют о дхармах, что они уничтожают и устраняют все представления.


Как Вы думаете, почему?

----------


## Дохо

По-моему, лучше помолчать :Smilie:

----------


## Good

:Smilie:

----------


## Kleon

Я пишу молча.

----------


## dongen

> В Алмазной Сутре сказано: 
> И далее:
> 
> Как Вы думаете, почему?


а кто спрашивает?

----------

Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013)

----------


## Kleon

Если удерживать ответ, то настоящий ответ погибнет. Можно удерживать только вопрос.

----------


## dongen

> Если удерживать ответ, то настоящий ответ погибнет. Можно удерживать только вопрос.


можно удерживать что-угодно, можно не удерживать. Можно всё, но не всё полезно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юн Синь

Можное не можно, неможное можно =)

----------


## dongen

> Можное не можно, неможное можно =)


согласно учению патриархов, 8 пар противоположностей. Где же ещё 6 ?  :Wink:

----------


## Юн Синь

> согласно учению патриархов, 8 пар противоположностей. Где же ещё 6 ?


Внутри!  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

> Если удерживать ответ, то настоящий ответ погибнет. Можно удерживать только вопрос.


Корейские патриархи рекомендуют удержание не столько вопроса (по-началу, несомненно, вопрос) сколько духа вопрошения впоследствие

----------


## dongen

> Внутри!


внутри - вовне  :Smilie: 
ещё одна пара.
 Истина недвойственна  :Wink:

----------

Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013)

----------


## Kleon

> Корейские патриархи рекомендуют удержание не столько вопроса (по-началу, несомненно, вопрос) сколько духа вопрошения впоследствие


Да, ценное замечание.

----------


## Юн Синь

Двойственность - это то, что кажется...  :Smilie:

----------


## Kleon

Существует ли дух вопрошания без тела вопрошания?

----------


## Kleon

Чье это тело вопрошания? Тело прошлого, настоящего или будущего?

----------


## Сигизмунд

> согласно учению патриархов, 8 пар противоположностей. Где же ещё 6 ?


Старый Новый год подойдет?

----------

Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013)

----------


## dongen

> Чье это тело вопрошания? Тело прошлого, настоящего или будущего?


Может это уже фантазии? На определённой стадии можно разные тела обнаружить  :Big Grin: 
мастера в методе коанов учили ДУХУ ВОПРОШАНИЯ. А так у будды три тела. О теле вопрошания в сутрах - ни слова. В трактатах не встречал тоже.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kleon

Это метафора :Smilie:  Под телом вопрошамия я имел ввиду самого вопрошающего, точнее его ум. Да, это фантазии...

----------


## dongen

> Это метафора Под телом вопрошамия я имел ввиду самого вопрошающего, точнее его ум. Да, это фантазии...


 :Smilie: 
Намо Будда!

----------


## matoos

> Объясните неразумному.
> Вот Дзен относят к Махаяне, так?
> И как я слышал, в Дзене существует обет Бодхисаттвы, так?
> И как же тогда этот обет выполняется, если из истории Дзен-буддизма видно, что патриархи Дзен при смерти уступают своё место новым патриархам, своим преемникам. А сами при этом не перерождаются, по крайней мере ничего подобного, как в ламаизме, в Дзене я не заметил. То есть Дзен-буддисты достигают Ниббаны, после смерти совершают параниббану, и более не возвращаются? Тогда это уже не Махаяна, а Хинаяна. Или я ошибаюсь?



 Дзен это Махаяна? по любому))) БТР скажет точнее)

----------


## Ersh

Я не БТР, но скажу.
Махаяна по-любому :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть Дзен Хинаяны, Дзен Махаяны, Дзен Патриархов и не-Дзен.
Все четыре есть единый дзен и есть одна реализация. Нельзя реализовать дзен Хинаяны, не реализовав Дзен Махаяны. 
В курятнике у соседа просто куры. В твоем курятнике Ряба, Пеструшка и Петрович. Но сосед о этом не знает. Стоит ли ему об этом рассказывать?

----------

Байраги (02.09.2012), Иван Денисов (06.07.2013), Монферран (23.04.2019), Ритл (11.04.2013)

----------


## Сигизмунд

> Есть Дзен Хинаяны, Дзен Махаяны, Дзен Патриархов и не-Дзен.
> Все четыре есть единый дзен и есть одна реализация. Нельзя реализовать дзен Хинаяны, не реализовав Дзен Махаяны. 
> В курятнике у соседа просто куры. В твоем курятнике Ряба, Пеструшка и Петрович. Но сосед о этом не знает. Стоит ли ему об этом рассказывать?


Если сосед интересуется, почему бы и не рассказать? Или это тайна? Если не рассказать, то сосед будет думать об этом "а что ж такого секретного в курах соседа, что он про них не рассказывает?" и будет подглядывать, подслушивать, из отрывков услышанного составил ложные мнения, и пустит слух что в твоём курятнике какие-нибудь "Рыба, Подушка и Пертович". Тебе, может быть, всё равно, а сосед и другие соседи будут волноваться, почему это у твоих кур такие странные имена?
А если сказать соседу прямо имена своих кур, то ни будет ни слухов, ни недопонимания, и интерес, возможно, будет полностью удовлетворён и больше не возникнет.

----------


## Won Soeng

Remesnik, имена - это только имена  :Smilie: 
Ну предположим я скажу, что есть дхьяна размышления, дхьяна поведения, дхьяна образа жизни и беспредельная дхьяна.
Объяснят ли эти названия что-либо?

Разумеется, рассказывать можно. Но вот не станут ли волноваться еще больше?

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Huandi

Экаяну никто не вспомнил  :Smilie: .

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть тысячи способов держать нож, вилку, палочки. Есть тысячи способов сервировать стол, и широкое разнообразие видов посуды. Но по-настоящему голодному человеку важна сама еда.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## dongen

в Школе Внезапного просветления - нет отдльной какой-либо самостоятельной дхьяны, всегда необходимо практиковать связку: дхьяна-праджня   :Smilie:

----------


## Дохо

> в Школе Внезапного просветления - нет отдльной какой-либо самостоятельной дхьяны, всегда необходимо практиковать связку: дхьяна-праджня


А что такое Школа Внезапного Просветления? :EEK!:  Это как, идешь по улице, тебе в купол внезапно падает сверху кирпич - и всё, ты на небесах? :Smilie: 
И почему всё с заглавных букв? :EEK!: Шоб враги не догадались? :Smilie:

----------


## Wittgenstein

> Вы ошибаетесь. Просто дзенские бодхисаттвы после нового рождения не занимают высоких административных постов)))


 :Smilie: 




> Как говорят (...ли) дзен-буддисты? Встретишь будду - убей его.


Я позволю себе немного педантичности, сказав, что полная цитата выглядит так: "Убивайте всех, кто стоит на вашем пути. Если вы встретите Будду - убивайте Будду, если встретите патриарха - убивайте патриарха!" Это высказывание принадлежит мастеру И-сюаню (IX в.) 
Речь здесь идет не о физическом убийсте, конечно  :Smilie: 




> похоже на сон


Тогда вам лучше всего проснуться.




> Один Мастер учил: "для начало постигни звук хлопка одной ладони"


Это учил лишь один мастер одного ученика.




> Как я слышал))) для чань очень важны праджняпарамитские сутры...


Для чань ничего не важно  :Smilie: 




> дзен взял из махаяны положение о тождестве сансары и нирваны


Боюсь предположить, откуда вы это взяли. Тождества здесь быть не может, это противоречит мадхъямаке, о какой махаяне тогда может идти речь.




> Лукавили они, или нет, но они убивали Будду ежедневно самым жестоким и хладнокровным образом, а не только говорили об этом.


Я испытываю к вам симпатию  :Smilie: 




> А что такое Школа Внезапного Просветления?


Не понял - это ирония?

Дзэн это не то и не другое, это симбиоз Махаяны и Хинаяны, в дзэне даже близко нет ничего обобщающего, все построено на индивидуальном характере обучения и просветления, а как себя поведет мастер в будущем - его дело. В Китая не было интровертных учений и не было экстровертных, альтруистичных, тогда о какой Хинаяне и Махаяне может идти речь?  :Smilie: 
Я повторюсь, сказав, что дзэн - принципиально отличное от других школ буддизма учение.
Не надо рассматривать его в контексте буддизма, выбросите все эти рамки из головы, тогда ваш ум будет чист, вы сможете понять, что такое дзэн.

----------

Иван Денисов (06.07.2013), Ритл (16.02.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Я повторюсь, сказав, что дзэн - принципиально отличное от других школ буддизма учение.


Интересное заявления. Каждая школа буддизма чем-то да отличается от других. Ваджраяна так же не похожа на Тхеравваду, как и Дзен на каждую из этих двух.  :Smilie:  Но все школы Махаяны, без исключения, включают в себя учение Малой Колесницы. Так что говорить о симбиозе - я бы лично не решился. Другое дело, что Дзен, как генетически более раннее учение, чем Ваджраяна, в практической, медитационной части ближе, а то и вообще идентичен Малой Колеснице. Так что по-моему имеет смысл говорить не о симбиозе, а ином характере инноваций)))




> Не надо рассматривать его в контексте буддизма, выбросите все эти рамки из головы, тогда ваш ум будет чист, вы сможете понять, что такое дзэн.


Это, простите, очевидная фантазия, противоречащая учению всех без исключения дзенских учителей.

----------

Иван Денисов (06.07.2013), Ритл (16.02.2013), Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013)

----------


## dongen

Почтенному посвящается Wittgenstein!

не пора ли фото поменять? прежде чем безапеляционно что-то заявлять?  :Smilie: 
а  вот отжимаетесь Вы от пола 40 раз? - интересно просто по дзенски  :Smilie: 
если да, то..... - предлагаю заполнить самостоятельно, для себя же по-дзенски.
Если нет, то..... - предлагаю заполнить самостоятельно, для себя же по-дзенски.  :Smilie: 
мягкость, сострадание и простота - характерны практике дзен. 
Успехов всем нам в практике!  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

> А что такое Школа Внезапного Просветления? Это как, идешь по улице, тебе в купол внезапно падает сверху кирпич - и всё, ты на небесах?
> И почему всё с заглавных букв?Шоб враги не догадались?


большие буквы - большие буквы. Главное, что вопрос родился и дух познания усилился  :Smilie: 
Родоначальником Школы внезапного просветления является Будда  :Smilie: , а вот подробно о ней в сутре Помоста шестого патриарха.  :Smilie: 

когда падают кирпичи - это строители плохо работают  :Smilie:  или ещё что-нить  :Smilie:  - у каждого по-своему  :Smilie:

----------


## Wittgenstein

> Интересное заявления. Каждая школа буддизма чем-то да отличается от других. Ваджраяна так же не похожа на Тхеравваду, как и Дзен на каждую из этих двух.  Но все школы Махаяны, без исключения, включают в себя учение Малой Колесницы. Так что говорить о симбиозе - я бы лично не решился. Другое дело, что Дзен, как генетически более раннее учение, чем Ваджраяна, в практической, медитационной части ближе, а то и вообще идентичен Малой Колеснице. Так что по-моему имеет смысл говорить не о симбиозе, а ином характере инноваций)))
> ...
> Это, простите, очевидная фантазия, противоречащая учению всех без исключения дзенских учителей.


Я не в коем случае не говорю о генерализирующем симбиозе.
Вы столь уверены, что дзэн - более раннее учение, чем Ваджраяна. На чем основывается это утверждение? Элементы эротизма, а позднее уже имевшее более четкие рамки тантризма, прослеживаются еще в ведических ритуалах.
А основы дзэн можно усмостреть в конфуцианском философском фундаменте и практике даоссов.
Я бы на вашем месте не стал бы утверждать об этом столь категорично, тут напаханная целина для споров.  :Smilie: 
Хинаяна и Махаяна скорее принципы, чем основопологающие начала. Махаяна сделала из буддуизма буддизм в широком понимании этого учения, в то время как Хинаяна имела явные брахманиские корни.
На счет иного характера инновации - согласен.
...
Укажите мне на ошибку и я подумаю над этим.
Махаяна, Хинаяна - для дзен это прах, пустые слова, которые несут пыль. Можно описывать разные вещи тысячами словами. Для каждого человека - свой словарь. Если в его голове будет такая куча мусора, то он непременно будет отвлекаться на все это: "Махаяна ли дзэн, или хинаяна, вот вопрос, куда вожнее момента!", "перерожусь ли я, став Бодхисаттвой" - вот, что противоречит дзен - все это пусто, выйдите из этих рамок, мир куда интересней, чем системы понятий и учений.
Один из главных принципов йогинов - не разглагольствовать о йоге. О дзен тоже не стоит разглагольствовать, иначе это перестает быть дзеном, дзен не в этом, дзен в вас. Когда вы в дзадзэн есть ли Махаяна, есть ли Хинаяна, есть ли буддизм, брахманизм, ведизм, даоссизм и другие измы?




> не пора ли фото поменять? прежде чем безапеляционно что-то заявлять? 
> а  вот отжимаетесь Вы от пола 40 раз? - интересно просто по дзенски 
> если да, то..... - предлагаю заполнить самостоятельно, для себя же по-дзенски.
> Если нет, то..... - предлагаю заполнить самостоятельно, для себя же по-дзенски. 
> мягкость, сострадание и простота - характерны практике дзен. 
> Успехов всем нам в практике!


Ответом на все будет: "Я только так и могу"  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Вы столь уверены, что дзэн - более раннее учение, чем Ваджраяна. На чем основывается это утверждение? Элементы эротизма, а позднее уже имевшее более четкие рамки тантризма, прослеживаются еще в ведических ритуалах


Мое убеждение основывается на сравнении дат возникновения собственно Чань и тибетской Ваджраяны. Не говоря уже о том, что называть ваджраянские практики - эротизмом - абсолютно недопустимое сравнение.
Элементы эротизма прослеживаются еще в практиках первобытных народов, Вы же не будете утверждать, что Ваджраяна возникла в каменном веке?



> А основы дзэн можно усмостреть в конфуцианском философском фундаменте и практике даоссов


И какие же это _основы_?

----------


## Wittgenstein

> Мое убеждение основывается на сравнении дат возникновения собственно Чань и тибетской Ваджраяны. Не говоря уже о том, что называть ваджраянские практики - эротизмом - абсолютно недопустимое сравнение.
> Элементы эротизма прослеживаются еще в практиках первобытных народов, Вы же не будете утверждать, что Ваджраяна возникла в каменном веке?
> ...
> И какие же это _основы_?


Вы уверены, что знаете истинные даты возникновения этих двух учений? Я подчеркиваю, что это только мое мнение, но точной даты неизвестно никому.
Я не называл ваджраянские практики эротизмом, вы подменяете понятия  :Smilie: 
А когда, по вашему, начали формироваться ведийские знания?  :Smilie: )
Вы меня совсем неправильно поняли, я лишь говорил о том, что неизвестно кто на кого повлиял, и попытка систематизировать (исконно западная традиция) и осмыслить обречена на провал. Сами принципы и практики не возникали за десятилетия, даже не за века, а нарабатывались тысячелетиями до того момента, как упоминания такого учения как "ваджраяна" появляется где-либо в текстах.

Характер дзен - конфуцианский. Дзен родился в Китае, а каждый китаец конфуцианец по своей природе, до сих пор китайцы такими остаются, это генетически заложено, это воспитывалось поколениями, а советский союз в последствии эти взгляды только укрепил. Первые буддийские монахи китайцы были глубоко убеждёнными конфуцианцами. Эта тема безгранична. Можете не принимать это как факт, можете не верить, я вам ничего не навязываю,  Будда упаси  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Вы уверены, что знаете истинные даты возникновения этих двух учений? Я подчеркиваю, что это только мое мнение, но точной даты неизвестно никому.


Если это Вам неизвестно, то это не значит, что это неизвестно никому. И пожалуйста не делайте на основе отсутствия у Вас информации заявлений.



> Характер дзен - конфуцианский. Дзен родился в Китае, а каждый китаец конфуцианец по своей природе, до сих пор китайцы такими остаются, это генетически заложено, это воспитывалось поколениями, а советский союз в последствии эти взгляды только укрепил. Первые буддийские монахи китайцы были глубоко убеждёнными конфуцианцами. Эта тема безгранична


Простите, на какой информации основывается это Ваше утверждение? Даже логика отсутствует. Это все равно, что утверждать, что если человек был атеистом, а потом принял христианство, он остался атеистом.

----------


## Wittgenstein

> Если это Вам неизвестно, то это не значит, что это неизвестно никому. И пожалуйста не делайте на основе отсутствия у Вас информации заявлений.
> 
> Простите, на какой информации основывается это Ваше утверждение? Даже логика отсутствует. Это все равно, что утверждать, что если человек был атеистом, а потом принял христианство, он остался атеистом.


Даже если бы вы провели радиоуглеродный анализ того текста, где впервые упоминается "чань", это далеко не значило того, что вы узнали дату возникновения чань в Китае.

Такое сравнение неуместно, конфуцианство заключается далеко не в мнимом атеизме. Можете почитать Васильева "История религий Востока", там в небольшом разделе есть вполне рациональное объяснение. 

Это все равно, что утверждать, что придя в языческую Русь христианство осталось сугубо греческим православием.
Насчет атеистов и христианства - почитайте Достоевского "Бесы". 

Мне правда кажется, что этот разговор теряет смысл - мы сможем с вами так спорить до бесконечности  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Даже если бы вы провели радиоуглеродный анализ того текста, где впервые упоминается "чань", это далеко не значило того, что вы узнали дату возникновения чань в Китае.


Есть документальные свидетельства пребывания в Китае Бодхидхармы, документальные свидетельства с точной датой жизни всех чаньских Патриархов. Китайцы, знаете ли, все записывают. Этого достаточно, чтобы сравнить с такими же записями о приходы первых проповедников Ваджраяны в Тибет.



> Такое сравнение неуместно, конфуцианство заключается далеко не в мнимом атеизме. Можете почитать Васильева "История религий Востока", там в небольшом разделе есть вполне рациональное объяснение.


Это Ваше возражение неуместно, потому что я привел пример с атеизмом как ложное высказывание. Неуежли Вы считаете, что, например поведение Линьцзи и его ученика Пухуа - это поведение истинных конфуцианцев? Или призыв убить Будд и Патриархов - это истинно конфуцианское высказывание?
Игнорирование просьбы привести источники Ваших утверждений, наводят меня на мысль о том, что Вы флудите.
А посему - последнее предупреждение пред баном.

----------

Иван Денисов (06.07.2013), Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

традиция дзен непрерывна, вся линия премственности известна.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Поляков

> традиция дзен непрерывна, вся линия премственности известна.


Особенно колоритно смотрятся в этой линии Нагарджуна, Васубандху, Васумитра и другие.

----------


## Alexandre

> Есть документальные свидетельства пребывания в Китае Бодхидхармы, документальные свидетельства с точной датой жизни всех чаньских Патриархов. Китайцы, знаете ли, все записывают. Этого достаточно, чтобы сравнить с такими же записями о приходы первых проповедников Ваджраяны в Тибет.


Насколько я знаю они не прижизненные. Бодхидхарма не упоминался как первый патриарх довольно долго, чуть ли не до Хуэйнена, роль которого тоже не бесспорна.
Некоторые полумифически детали - гораздо более поздняя фабрикация. Например, легенда об отрезанных веках, которые проросли чаем появилась в Японии в 19ом веке!

"Этого достаточно, чтобы сравнить с такими же записями о приходы первых проповедников Ваджраяны в Тибет."
Вот это, конечно, верно! Точность записей в Китае была явно не хуже чем в Тибете!

----------


## Won Soeng

ПРЕЕМСТВЕННОСТЬ ШКОЛЫ ДЗЭН «КВАН УМ»
Основатель нашей школы, Великий Мастер дзен Сунг Сан, являлся 78-м учителем своей линии передачи дхармы - корейского ордена дзен Чогье.

Корейская линия передачи Чогье идёт от китайских линий Риндзай и стала отдельной где-то около 1200 года. Среди знаменитых мастеров дзен нашей линии такие великие мастера как Ма-цзу, Пай-чанг, Линь-цзы и Наньцюань. Мастер дзен Сунг Сан получил передачу дхармы от мастера дзен Ко Бонга.

Наша линия преемственности разделена на три части, представляющие индийское, китайское и корейское наследие дзен. Слово дзен получило общемировое распространение. Но, то, что в Японии называется "дзен", в Китае называется "чань", в Корее "сон", в Индии "дхьяна". В прямом переводе с индийского - "медитация"

ИНДИЯ

БУДДА 
1. Махакашьяпа 
2. Ананда 
3. Санакаваса 
4. Упагупта 
5. Дхритака 
6. Миччака 
7. Васумитра 
8. Буддананди 
9. Буддамитра 
10. Паршва
11. Пуньяяса 
12. Асвагоша 
13. Капимала 
14. Нагарджуна 
15. Канадева 
16. Рахулата 
17. Сангхананди 
18. Гайясата 
19. Кумарата 
20. Йаята 
21. Васубандху
22. Манорхита 
23. Хаклена 
24. Арьясимха 
25. Басьясита 
26. Пуньямитра 
27. Праджнятата 
28. Бодхидхарма
КИТАЙ

29. Хуй Ко
30. Сенг Цан	
31. Дао Син	
32. Хун Жень
33. Хуй Ненг
34. Хуай Янг
35. Ма-цзу Дао-и
36. Пай-чанг Хуай-хай
37. Хуан-по Ци-юн 
38. Линь-цзы И-шуань 
39. Синь-хуа Цзун-нень 
40. Нан-янь Хуй-ю 
41. Фенг-цуэ Йен-чао 
42. Шоу-шан Цин-нень
43. Тай-цзу Йан-шан 
44. Цзу-минг Чу-ян 
45. Йан-чи Фанг-хуй 
46. Пай-юн Шоу-тан 
47. Ву-цзу Фа-йен 
48. Хуан-ву Ко-чин
49. Шу-чью Шао-линг 
50. Юнь-ай Тан-хуа 
51. Ми-ан Ши-чень 
52. По-ань Цзу-шень 
53. Ву-чань Ших-фан
54. Цу-ен Хуй-ланг 
55. Чи-ань Цзун-син 
56. Ши-ши Чин-кунг
КОРЕЯ

57. Дэ-Ко Бо-Ву 
58. Хань-Ам Хон-Су 
59. Ку-Гок Гак-Ун 
60. Бьок-Ке Джунг-Шим
61. Бьок-Сонг Джи-Йом 
62. Бу-Йонг Йонг-Кван 
63. Шонг-Хьо Хью Джонг 
64. Пьон-Йан Йон-Ки
65. Пун-Йон Хьон-Шим 
66. Вол-Дам Шол-Же 
67. Хван-Сонг Джи-Ан 
68. Хо-Ам Ше-Джонг 
69. Шонг-Бонг Кьо-Ан 
70. Юл-Бонг Шонг-Ква 
71. Кум-Хьо Бьоп-Шом 
72. Йонг-Ам Хе-Йон 
73. Йонг-Вьол Бонг-Джул 
74. Ман-Хва Бо-Сон 
75. Гьонг-Хьо Сонг-Ву 
76. Манг-Гонг Вьол-Мьон 
77. Ко-Бонг Гьонг-Ук 
78. Сунг-Сан Хэнг-Вон

----------

Joy (10.10.2011), Pema Sonam (02.12.2008), Иван Денисов (06.07.2013), Монферран (23.04.2019), Паня (28.08.2013), Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Насколько я знаю они не прижизненные. Бодхидхарма не упоминался как первый патриарх довольно долго, чуть ли не до Хуэйнена, роль которого тоже не бесспорна.
> Некоторые полумифически детали - гораздо более поздняя фабрикация. Например, легенда об отрезанных веках, которые проросли чаем появилась в Японии в 19ом веке!
> !


Ну, роль - не роль. мифы мифами, а все-таки монашеские линии и сам факт прихода индийских буддийских учителей, даты перевода Сутр, и общая канва развития - зафиксированы. Хотя, соглашусь, прямых указаний - чань возник конкретно сегодня - нет.
Сам факт присутствия индийского проповедника Бодхидхармы в то время и примерно том месте - зафиксирован. Хуэйкэ - реальное историческое лицо, ученик Хуэйнэна Шеньхуэй, от которого мы про него знаем - тоже. Даже был императорским наставником. Так что если не по первым лицам, то по вторым - можно судить :Smilie:

----------


## Aiker

А мне очень близки и взгляды и стиль Wittgenstein-а. Он подходит к чань-буддизму с общечеловеческих понятий, или правильнее - с первых шагов homo sapiens-sapiens по земле, то есть пытается понять чань (дзен) в контексте культуры человечества и философии вообще.
Но! Категоричность в утверждениях есть недостаток. Спорить не надо никогда и ни с кем (тоже категоричное выражение однако...),  можно  рассуждать о частных деталях - реальное имя, место, время, источники, археологические данные, внешний вид, высказывания, ученики, ученики учеников и так далее.
На мой взгляд, не подлежит (и не может в принципе) обсуждению, что такое дзен (чань),  является ли дзен чанем или наоборот.
Есть данность - дзен (чань), конфуцианство. Копаться не следует, ибо это значит полное непонимание ни того ни другого.

----------


## Aiker

BTR, спасибо за список мастеров (учителей, гуру...). Однозначно и ёмко.

----------


## Вантала

> Я не в коем случае не говорю о генерализирующем симбиозе.
> Вы столь уверены, что дзэн - более раннее учение, чем Ваджраяна. На чем основывается это утверждение? Элементы эротизма, а позднее уже имевшее более четкие рамки тантризма, прослеживаются еще в ведических ритуалах.
> А основы дзэн можно усмостреть в конфуцианском философском фундаменте и практике даоссов.
> Я бы на вашем месте не стал бы утверждать об этом столь категорично, тут напаханная целина для споров. 
> Хинаяна и Махаяна скорее принципы, чем основопологающие начала. Махаяна сделала из буддуизма буддизм в широком понимании этого учения, в то время как Хинаяна имела явные брахманиские корни.
> На счет иного характера инновации - согласен.
> ...
> Укажите мне на ошибку и я подумаю над этим.
> Махаяна, Хинаяна - для дзен это прах, пустые слова, которые несут пыль. Можно описывать разные вещи тысячами словами. Для каждого человека - свой словарь. Если в его голове будет такая куча мусора, то он непременно будет отвлекаться на все это: "Махаяна ли дзэн, или хинаяна, вот вопрос, куда вожнее момента!", "перерожусь ли я, став Бодхисаттвой" - вот, что противоречит дзен - все это пусто, выйдите из этих рамок, мир куда интересней, чем системы понятий и учений.
> ...


"Обычно Хинаяна и Махаяна называются Малой и Великой Колесницей.
Хинаяну называют также Тхеравадой, что означает «школа более древних членов религиозного ордена», и она соответствует южной ветви Буддизма. Махаяну называют также Бодхисаттваяной, и она соответствует северной ветви Буддизма.

Есть пять аспектов, отличающих Махаяну от Хинаяны:

1. Постигаются оба аспекта отсутствия сути - отсутствие сути личности и отсутствие сути явлений.

2. Мы развиваем Просветлённый Настрой (Бодхичитту) и, основываясь на нём, упражняемся в шести или десяти освобождающих действиях

3. Мы отбрасываем оба типа омрачений - омрачения мешающих эмоций и омрачения, связанные с неправильными взглядами, вместе с тенденциями к таким омрачениям.

4. Мы достигаем Нирваны Вне Пребывания -вне двух ограничивающих состоянии Самсары и Нирваны.

5. Согласно поучениям восьмого Кармапы, Микьё Дордже, существует семь видов величия, характеризующих прохождение по этому пути. В этом причина того, что Великая Колесница называется великой по сравнению с Малой Колесницей.

* Величие нацеленности (по-тибетски Мигпа Ченпо) - на обретение блага всеми живыми существами, особенно при помощи великого многообразия поучений, направленных на благо существ.

* Величие мотивации (по-тибетски Друбпа Ченно) - совершенство в освобождающих действиях достигается как для собственного блага, так и для блага других существ.

* Постигается великая изначальная мудрость (по-тибетски Йеше Ченпо), что означает постижение обоих аспектов отсутствия сути (личности и явлений) посредством изучения, размышления и медитации.

* Великое усердие (по-тибетски Цёндру Ченпо) - мы практикуем в течение трёх великих мировых эпох (на санскрите - Кальп), никогда не падая духом и будучи способны выносить чрезвычайные трудности ради обретения Состояния Будд.

* Великая Колесница располагает великими искусными средствами или методами (по-тибетски Тхаб Ченпо), - то есть, если наша практика окрашена Бодхичиттой, намерением приносить пользу другим, то возможно даже допускать семь недобродетельных поступков тела и речи: благодаря настрою Бодхичитты они становятся позитивными действиями.

* Абсолютное совершенство (по-тибетски Друбпа Ченпо) - полное Просветление, которое характеризуют десять способностей Совершенного Знания, четыре вида бесстрашия, 18 Выдающихся Достоинств и так далее.

* Из этого происходит великая Будда-активность (по-тибетски Тхринле Ченпо), которая спонтанно и беспрерывно способствует обретению блага всеми существами.

Почему Будда учил Малой и Великой Колеснице?
Если мы думаем, что способны сразу практиковать Махаяну, это может породить гордость. Эта гордость будет препятствовать действительному пониманию страданий живых, существ. Только понимая страдания Самсары, можно развить глубокое сочувствие ко всем живым существам.

Многие люди хотят сначала практиковать Хинаяну и впоследствии перейти к Махаяне. В результате возрастающего понимания закона причины и следствия, или кармы, у нас улучшаются привычки, и таким образом мы перестаём причинять вред другим. В уме появляется больше уверенности, и он становится спокойнее. Посредством практики медитации развивается осознавание пространственной природы ума, увеличивается дистанция по отношению к мешающим факторам, что делает нас способными самостоятельно определять способ нашего восприятия.

На основе контроля над мешающими эмоциями развиваются дополнительные силы, используя которые, можно приносить пользу другим, и тогда возможен переход на уровень Махаяны. Необходимость последовательного прохождения этих двух путей признаётся также великими индийскими мастерами Нагарджуной и Асангой. В каждой медитации сначала идёт принятие Прибежища, которое соответствует Хинаяне. Затем пробуждается Просветлённый Настрой, что относится к Махаяне. Основная практика в тибетском Буддизме всегда согласуется с Ваджраяной, Алмазным Путём. Наконец, посвящение собранной заслуги в конце опять помещает практику в контекст Махаяны."

Отчасти Вы правы. О каком дальнейшем симбиозе может быть речь, если Махаяна уже включает в себя Хинаяну??? Этот симбиоз был обусловлен изначально. Поэтому все разглогольствования о принадлежности дзэна к тому или другому есть попытка разделить на части одно целое) До определённой стадии дзэн это - хинаяна, дальше - махаяна) Всё остальное - ярлыки, только обозначающие разницу методов и инструментов, а то и просто - географического положения) Истинный буддист - это просто - буддист. В нём нет противоречий. И он характеризуется как "буддист" не по ярлыку, который на нём висит, а по своей сути, которая есть - направление его пути!) Все остальные "спорящие" пока ещё - просто сочувствующие буддизму, сколь не высоко было бы их самомнение или духовный сан. Все споры о местоположении своей школы на иерархической лестнице - это проявление привязанностей, как и создание самой этой лестницы в собственной голове)

----------

Ритл (16.02.2013), Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013)

----------


## Вантала

> Хинаяна и Махаяна скорее принципы, чем основопологающие начала. Махаяна сделала из буддуизма буддизм в широком понимании этого учения, в то время как Хинаяна имела явные брахманиские корни.


Отношение к брахманистским КОРНЯМ имеет весь буддизм, впрочем, как и вся индийская йога, на которую Вы ссылаетесь, ибо суть этих корней - веды...если Вы имеете ввиду брахманизм сам по себе, особо поздний выродившийся, то к нему не имеет отношение ни то, ни другое...и иметь отношение - это не значит быть тождественным...т.е., хинаяна имела такие же "явные" корни, как и сам будда, а соответственно, и махаяна имела те же корни...так при чём здесь брахманизм???))))

----------


## Вантала

> Характер дзен - конфуцианский. Дзен родился в Китае, а каждый китаец конфуцианец по своей природе, до сих пор китайцы такими остаются, это генетически заложено, это воспитывалось поколениями, а советский союз в последствии эти взгляды только укрепил. Первые буддийские монахи китайцы были глубоко убеждёнными конфуцианцами.


   Что-то новенькое).... ".... конфуцианство является в первую очередь государственной и политической основой организации жизни китайцев, а даосизм и буддизм являются философско-религиозной и мистической основой формирования китайского психотипа на протяжении по меньшей мере полутора тысяч лет. "
"Даосизм — национальная религиозная система древнего и современного Китая. Даосизм возник в чжоуском Китае практически почти одновременно с учением Конфуция в виде самостоятельной философской доктрины. Основателем философии даосов считается древнекитайский мудрец Лао‑Цзы (VI – V вв. до н.э.). Старший современник Конфуция, о котором — в отличие от Конфуция — в источниках нет достоверных сведений ни исторического, ни биографического характера, Лао‑Цзы считается современными исследователями фигурой легендарной. "

Таким образом "первые буддийские монахи китайцы" может и были "глубоко убеждёнными конфуцианцами", но чаньские монахи были глубоко убеждёнными даосами+буддистами, т.к. чань (дзэн) возник, как плод слияния буддизма Бодхидхармы и даосизма, ввиду отсутствия противоречий в их конечной сути)

----------


## Вантала

Да, тут ещё возникали некие сомнения в необходимости "убить будду", если он является источником привязанности и помехой в практике???....А вы (сомневающиеся), думаете, что сам он сказал бы по-другому???...Это был бы уже не Будда!!!)))

----------

Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013)

----------


## Ersh

2 Вантала
Если Вы будете изучать Тхераваду не по тибетским источникам, а собственно по тхеравадинским, то увидите, что большинство того, что ей вменяется махаянскими учителями под видом Хинаяны - неправда.
Если Вы будете внимаельно изучать Чань и Даосизм по первоисточникам, то увидите, что разница и в целях и средствах - разительна. Можно лишь говорить о влиянии даосизма на буддизм в терминологическом плане, но и то - одни и те же термины понимаются по-разному.
Также можно говорить о влиянии буддизма на поздний даосизм, но никак не обратно.
Вообще это довольно враждебные друг другу компании в Китае были.
И нет никаких сведений о том, что первые буддисты были даосами. Если они у Вас есть - поделитесь пожалуйста источниками.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015)

----------


## Вантала

То, что касается Тхеравады - не моё личное мнение, а информация обозначенная специально в кавычках из обыкновенной лекции по истории буддизма специально для Wittgenstein(а), в контексте сравнения Махаяны и Хинаяны. Я его не корректировал, так как тема дискуссии именно Тхеравады не касалась. Впрочем, это тоже всего лишь - ярлык)

Разницу в целях и средствах всегда можно найти, если задаться такой целью, но суть от этого не изменится. И если я назвал чаньских монахов скорее даосами, то опять же, в противопоставление твёрдого утверждения  того, что они были "убеждёнными кофуцианцами"...но дело в том, что чаньские монахи были именно чаньскими монахами и в первую очередь - буддистами. Так что, если Вы усмотрели неточности или я чем-то задел Ваши личные убеждения, прошу прощения. Т.к. смысл моего ответа заключался не в разжигании дискуссии на данную тему, а в демонстрации её бессмысленности для того, кто считает себя буддистом вне зависимости от традиции, которой придерживается)

----------

Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013)

----------


## Ersh

Спасибо за пояснение :Smilie: 
Но там ничего искать не надо, достаточно ознакомиться с даосскими практиками.

----------


## Вантала

Я с ними знаком...именно с практиками...поэтому даже не собираюсь отрицать, что практики отличаются...но если одну и ту же верёвку разрезать ножницами или острым ножом, суть действия от этого не изменится)...имелось ввиду именно это.

----------


## Ersh

Да, если только не расчесывать веревку вдоль волокон

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Добрый Ёрш, чего расчёсывать, правой в грудь задняя подножка.

----------


## Aiker

> Добрый Ёрш, чего расчёсывать, правой в грудь задняя подножка.


... Я так и думал, что мой друг Артур Гуахо - мастер единоборств. И подозреваю, что этот стиль - айкидо. (нет?....).
В этом контексте мой кумир (действительно кумир, хотя в дзене и нет такого понятия, но в жизни есть) - Брюс Ли.
Эйнштейн - гений физики,  Брюс Ли -  гений единоборства. Стиль кошки, как я понимаю.
... Недавно в нашей местной интрасети скачал и посмотрел фильм - старый, 70-х годов, где Брюс Ли в финале дерётся с Чаком Норрисом (название забыл) почему-то в Риме, в Колизее. 
Изумительно !!!! (больше нет слов).

----------


## Сергей Муай

[QUOTE=Aiker;238441Брюс Ли -  гений единоборства. Стиль кошки, как я понимаю.
... Недавно в нашей местной интрасети скачал и посмотрел фильм - старый, 70-х годов, где Брюс Ли в финале дерётся с Чаком Норрисом (название забыл) почему-то в Риме, в Колизее. [/QUOTE]

Про фильм тут

А стиль: Вин-Чунь (линия Ип Мана). Позднее - собственные изыскания, выраженные в концепции Джит Кун До.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Когда-то проффесионально занимался спортом, не знаю как сказать о кумирах, был такой человек Доген дзендзи, который прожил всего 50 лет но успел многое.

----------


## Bastiliy

Затеяли какую ту кашу... Махаяна, Хинаяна, Дзэн... Главное что бы вы верили в учение Дхармы, 4 благородные истины, восьмеричный путь. И вы достигните того чего желаете. Архат, Будда, Бодхисаттва... Главное это намерение в достижение. А вечные споры о школах Буддизма ни к чему вас не приведут.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нагфа

а где написаны 4 основные истины, в какой сутре они есть "в оригинале", а то я читала про них только в книгах по общему буддизму.

----------


## Zom

Здесь:

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm

----------


## Поляков

> Здесь:
> 
> http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm


Или здесь - http://www.kwanumzen.ru/bib/heartsutra.htm

----------


## Bastiliy

Сутра о Цветке Лотоса Чудесной Дхармы.
"В это время Татхагата  Побеждающий Великим Всепроникающим Знанием, восприняв просьбу царей с небес брахм в десяти сторонах света, а также шестнадцати царевичей, тотчас же повернул три раза Колесо Дхармы двенадцати деяний, которое не могут вращать ни шраманы, ни брахманы, ни боги, ни мары, ни брахмы и никакие другие существа в мире, и сказал: "Это - страдание, это - накопление страданий, это - исчезновение страданий, это - Путь исчезновения страданий"

----------

Sesin (27.01.2009)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Объясните неразумному.
> Вот Дзен относят к Махаяне, так?
> И как я слышал, в Дзене существует обет Бодхисаттвы, так?
> И как же тогда этот обет выполняется, если из истории Дзен-буддизма видно, что патриархи Дзен при смерти уступают своё место новым патриархам, своим преемникам. А сами при этом не перерождаются, по крайней мере ничего подобного, как в ламаизме, в Дзене я не заметил. То есть Дзен-буддисты достигают Ниббаны, после смерти совершают параниббану, и более не возвращаются? Тогда это уже не Махаяна, а Хинаяна. Или я ошибаюсь?


Одного чаньского мастера (уж и не припомню о ком речь, давно историю слышал) ученики спросили, дескать, учитель, вы такой старенький, в какой из миров вы отправитесь после смерти? На что наставник заявил: "После смерти я отправлюсь прямиком в ад!" Монахи удивились и не поверили, как же настоятель монастыря, и знаменитый монах может отправиться в ад, и на расспросы он ответил: "а если я не пойду в ад, кто же будет там учить все существа?"

Видно, бодхисаттвам видней, где как и когда перерождаться.  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (19.08.2012), Pema Sonam (19.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (20.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Одного чаньского мастера (уж и не припомню о ком речь, давно историю слышал) ученики спросили


Это дзэн-мастер Сун Санг был. Дэ Бонг рассказывал, что перед самой смертью спросил его "Куда вы отправитесь?". "В ад" - ответил Сунг Сан, - "Там нет ни одного центра Кван Ум!". ))

----------

Pema Sonam (19.08.2012), Паня (19.05.2013), Пема Ванчук (20.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Нет, я про какого-то старого китайского мастера слышал... Поляков, похоже что все дзэн-мастера идут в ад, если они настоящие бодхисаттвы. Тут даже и призадумаешься, а так ли хорошо быть дзэн-мастером?..  :Smilie:  Вот ведь...

----------


## Бо

Куда ушел Сунг Сан? Если вы ответите - 30 палок. Если не ответите - 30 палок  :Smilie:

----------

Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Тут даже и призадумаешься, а так ли хорошо быть дзэн-мастером?..  Вот ведь...


_В этом мире радуется он и в ином – радуется. В обоих мирах творящий добро радуется._   :Wink:

----------

Chong_Kwan (20.08.2012), Magan Poh (20.08.2012)

----------


## Татьяна Котова

Боль почему-то прекращается и не бывает вечной.

----------


## Татьяна Котова

А мне Брюс Ли кажется злым, я обожаю веселого и доброго Джеки Чана.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (16.02.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> А мне Брюс Ли кажется злым, я обожаю веселого и доброго Джеки Чана.


Потому что Брюс Ли был более экспрессивным. http://video.sibnet.ru/video205711-B...ovek_legenda_/

----------


## Мокроусов Вадим

Или здесь - http://www.kwanumzen.ru/bib/heartsutra.htm
---

ссылка не работает.

----------


## Татьяна Котова

А Джеки Чан более текучий, подвижный и одномоментный...

----------


## Татьяна Котова

спасибо, получено.

----------


## Song Goku

> По такой крутой логике, в Индии вот вообще не было махаяны. Так как "перерождаться" придумали в Тибете, как раз "ламаисты".


институт перерождения в Тибете был вообще придуман маньчжурским императором с целью контроля за состоянием политической ситуации

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> институт перерождения в Тибете был вообще придуман маньчжурским императором с целью контроля за состоянием политической ситуации


Вы немного путаете. Институт перерожденцев был придуман тибетцами в XIII веке. С целью решения проблемы наследования. Но не суть.

----------

Song Goku (21.02.2013)

----------


## Song Goku

Возможно и путаю, но император Цинь Лун сам назначал перерожденцев, также и установил доминирующей школой в Тибете  Гелуг,

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015)

----------


## Song Goku

И вообще, тибетский буддизм, - не Буддадхарма вовсе, а редукция к индуисткому тантризму. А европейские последователи явно больные вялотекущей шизофренией люди

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Возможно и путаю, но император Цинь Лун сам назначал перерожденцев, также и установил доминирующей школой в Тибете  Гелуг,


Институт тулку сформировался задолго до императора Цинь Луна и школы Гелуг. Первым тулку был - Кармапа. Лет этак за 250 до первого Далай Ламы.

----------

Топпер- (22.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> И вообще, тибетский буддизм, - не Буддадхарма вовсе, а редукция к индуисткому тантризму. А европейские последователи явно больные вялотекущей шизофренией люди


Ааа. Ну ясно. Очередной срыватель покровов. Вроде и весна ещё не наступила...

----------

Pema Sonam (21.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> И вообще, тибетский буддизм, - не Буддадхарма вовсе, а редукция к индуисткому тантризму. А европейские последователи явно больные вялотекущей шизофренией люди


Блистательный проход!  :Kiss: 
В качестве награды за эпическую и аргументированную победу вам достаётся суперприз - возможность троекратно прочесть сей топик  :Wink:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И вообще, тибетский буддизм, - не Буддадхарма вовсе, а редукция к индуисткому тантризму. А европейские последователи явно больные вялотекущей шизофренией люди


Диагноза «вялотекущая шизофрения не существует». А прежде чем говорить чушь о тибетском буддизме, лучше попридержать язык и устранить ложные воззрения.

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Странно, что тема еще открыта. Ведь на вопрос уже давно ответили. Дзен - это Махаяна.

----------

Германн (23.02.2013), Нико (23.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Бодхидхарма вообще ни о какой махаяне не говорил, это потом уже его последователи смешали дзен с махаяной.Судя по всему он был последователем одной из 18 ранних школ,,ставящих целью скорейшее достигнете ниббаны и архатства,при этом эта школа не признавала тексты и слова, а ставила целью только практику медитаций превыше всего.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Бодхидхарма вообще ни о какой махаяне не говорил, это потом уже его последователи...


"Разъяснение великого учителя Бодхидхармы четырёх способов вступления на Путь Великой колесницы"

----------

Song Goku (25.02.2013), Марина В (23.02.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> "Разъяснение великого учителя Бодхидхармы четырёх способов вступления на Путь Великой колесницы"


Экаяна тоже называлась великой колесницей, в любом случае про бодхисаттв у бодхидхармы ничего нет, а сам бодхидхарма числится  в списке 250 архатов в Чань

----------


## Eugeny

Академик Маслов вообще через многие документальные свидетельства причисляет Бодхидхарму к школе Дхармагуптака,лично  я допускаю ещё как вариант возможность его принадлежности к школе  Экавьявахарика

----------


## Юй Кан

> Экаяна тоже называлась великой колесницей, в любом случае про бодхисаттв у бодхидхармы ничего нет, а сам бодхидхарма числится  в списке 250 архатов в Чань


Подробнее и о Махаяне, и об Экаяне, и об отличиях от колесницы шраваков и прочих см. в любимой сутре Бодхидхармы, где речь именно о бодхисаттвах.

В частности:

Колесница тройная, единая колесница и не-колесница — о них говорю 
невеждам, глупцам и благородным, пребывающим в уединении.
[...]
Поистине, нет надлежащего определения колесниц, [хотя] говорю о разделении колесницы [единой]. 
[Лишь] для привлечения невежд [к Дхарме] я говорю о колесниц разделении.
[...]
Колесница богов, колесница Брахмы и колесница шраваков, 
колесница пратьекабудд и Татхагат колесница — о них говорю я. [II, 203] 
[...]
Пока действует ум, — нет числа колесницам… 
[Однако] в уме, обращение пережившем, нет ни колесницы, ни ездока.
А что до пути бодхисаттвы в "Разъяснениях...", то там есть краткий и внятный фрагмент:

Сущность Дхармы свободна от скупости, [потому] без скупости [надлежит] свершать даяние тела, жизни и собственности с умом, свободным от сожаления. [Надлежит] постигнуть и осознать тройную пустотность*, очистившись от страстей и привязанностей. Таков способ освобождать себя, помогая, возможно, [освобождаться] другим и служа украшением Пути совершенного пробуждения.

----------

AndyZ (25.02.2013), Ho Shim (23.02.2013), Song Goku (23.02.2013), Tong Po (23.02.2013), Марина В (25.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Академик Маслов вообще через многие документальные свидетельства причисляет Бодхидхарму к школе Дхармагуптака,лично  я допускаю ещё как вариант возможность его принадлежности к школе  Экавьявахарика


Цитата из книги Маслова:

Соприкосновение Бодхидхармы со школой Дхармагуптаки представляется вполне вероятным. Возможно именно этим и объясняется «странный» характер диалога между индийским паломником и правителем царства Лян У-ди, куда явился Бодхидхарма. Бодхидхарма отказался признавать заслуги У-ди на ниве поддержки буддизма («нет здесь ни заслуг, ни добродетелей» - «у гун у дэ»), поскольку дары приносились монашеским общинам, но не самому Будде. Обратим также внимание на то, что Дхармагуптака, равно как и учение Чань, делало основной упор именно на медитативную практику (дхиану) в качестве единственно реального пути достижения освобождения.
Как можно отождествить "*соприкосновение* со школой" (т.е., как понимаю, вероятное (?) знакомство с учением некой школы) с "*причислением* к школе"?

Не принимай желаемое за действительное...
Ибо сказано в Пред-писании:
"Не принимай действительное за желанное". : )

----------

Song Goku (23.02.2013), Tong Po (23.02.2013), Марина В (25.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Вы немного путаете. Институт перерожденцев был придуман тибетцами в XIII веке. С целью решения проблемы наследования. Но не суть.


В Джатаках мы не находим ничего по перерожденцев, случаем?

----------

Song Goku (25.02.2013), Нико (23.02.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В Джатаках мы не находим ничего по перерожденцев, случаем?


Нет, ничего не находим.

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, ничего не находим.


Т.е. только Будда, будучи бодхисаттвой, мог перерождаться? Но не простые смертные?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Т.е. только Будда, будучи бодхисаттвой, мог перерождаться? Но не простые смертные?


Перерождение простых смертных и тулку — это одно и то же?

----------


## Нико

> Перерождение простых смертных и тулку — это одно и то же?


Оно не одно и то же, потому что тулку осознанно перерождаются, а простые смертные -- неосознанно. Но факт перерождения в силе.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Оно не одно и то же, потому что тулку осознанно перерождаются, а простые смертные -- неосознанно. Но факт перерождения в силе.


Так вот, в джатаках нет ничего про осознанные перерождения тулку, не так ли?

----------

Топпер- (27.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Оно не одно и то же, потому что тулку осознанно перерождаются, а простые смертные -- неосознанно. Но факт перерождения в силе.


Так, все. Лопнуло мое терпение.))
Нирманакайя, значит, *осознанно перерождается*?!
А можно какие-нибудь ссылки на тексты, где такое написано?
Про осознанное перерождение? Особливо в контексте Нирманакайи?
И, уж коли на то пошло, какой из  видов нирманакайи "осознанно перерождается"?
Могу вот предложить на выбор:
Supreme nirmanakaya (Skt. uttamanirmāṇakāya; Wyl. mchog gi sprul sku)
Diverse nirmanakaya (Skt. janmanirmāṇakāya; Wyl. skye ba sprul sku)
Craft nirmanakaya (Skt. śilpinnirmāṇakāya; Wyl. bzo bo sprul sku)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (26.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Так, все. Лопнуло мое терпение.))
> Нирманакайя, значит, *осознанно перерождается*?!
> А можно какие-нибудь ссылки на тексты, где такое написано?
> Про осознанное перерождение? Особливо в контексте Нирманакайи?
> И, уж коли на то пошло, какой из  видов нирманакайи "осознанно перерождается"?
> Могу вот предложить на выбор:
> Supreme nirmanakaya (Skt. uttamanirmāṇakāya; Wyl. mchog gi sprul sku)
> Diverse nirmanakaya (Skt. janmanirmāṇakāya; Wyl. skye ba sprul sku)
> Craft nirmanakaya (Skt. śilpinnirmāṇakāya; Wyl. bzo bo sprul sku)


А "тулки" -- это разве не "нирманакаи", в переводе с тибетского? В Джатаках про это ясно не сказано, но ведь там куча глав о перерождениях Будды как бодхисаттвы. Это не один и тот же поток ума? И Арьяшура (Ашвагхоша) же записал, а не абы кто.

----------


## Legba

> А "тулки" -- это разве не "нирманакаи", в переводе с тибетского? В Джатаках про это ясно не сказано, но ведь там куча глав о перерождениях Будды как бодхисаттвы. Это не один и тот же поток ума? И Арьяшура (Ашвагхоша) же записал, а не абы кто.


Да, и я про тоже. Тулку = нирманакайя. Нирманакайи, строго говоря, бывают у Будд. В джатаках описаны истории, когда это еще *не был* Будда, так что эта ситуация к нирманакайям отношения не имеет.
Но я тебя спрашивал про "осознанные перерождения", не соскакивай с темы. Откуда это взялось?

----------


## Нико

> Да, и я про тоже. Тулку = нирманакайя. Нирманакайи, строго говоря, бывают у Будд. В джатаках описаны истории, когда это еще *не был* Будда, так что эта ситуация к нирманакайям отношения не имеет.
> Но я тебя спрашивал про "осознанные перерождения", не соскакивай с темы. Откуда это взялось?





> Да, и я про тоже. Тулку = нирманакайя. Нирманакайи, строго говоря, бывают у Будд. В джатаках описаны истории, когда это еще *не был* Будда, так что эта ситуация к нирманакайям отношения не имеет.
> Но я тебя спрашивал про "осознанные перерождения", не соскакивай с темы. Откуда это взялось?


Гмм... да... в чём-то согласна. Только с точки зрения общей Махаяны Будда был уже Буддой даже во времена его перерождений, описанных в "Джатаках". "Осознанные перерождения" имеют место в сансаре после обретения Третьей благородной истины, когда карма и клеши пресечены. При учёте бодхисаттвеннского настроя личности, которая этого достигла и не желает быть в "нирване собственного покоя", только в "нирване непребывания". Как-то так... Это всё -- МАХАЯНА.

----------


## Legba

> Гмм... да... в чём-то согласна. Только с точки зрения общей Махаяны Будда был уже Буддой даже во времена его перерождений, описанных в "Джатаках". *"Осознанные перерождения" имеют место в сансаре после обретения Третьей благородной истины, когда карма и клеши пресечены.* При учёте бодхисаттвеннского настроя личности, которая этого достигла и не желает быть в "нирване собственного покоя", только в "нирване непребывания". Как-то так... Это всё -- МАХАЯНА.


Ну чудесно, Махаяна, кто спорит. Сошлись, плиз, на текст. Карма и клеши полностью пресекаются на 10 бхуми, насколько я понимаю.
В какой же момент происходят эти "осознанные перерождения"? Как-то в промежутке между 10 бхуми и 11 бхуми))?

----------


## Нико

> Ну чудесно, Махаяна, кто спорит. Сошлись, плиз, на текст. Карма и клеши полностью пресекаются на 10 бхуми, насколько я понимаю.
> В какой же момент происходят эти "осознанные перерождения"? Как-то в промежутке между 10 бхуми и 11 бхуми))?


Я полагаю, после 1-го бхуми уже должны, по идее, происходить. Не зря бодхисаттвы 1-го бхуми уже умеют эманировать сто тел в ста мирах. )

----------


## Legba

> Я полагаю, после 1-го бхуми уже должны, по идее, происходить. Не зря бодхисаттвы 1-го бхуми уже умеют эманировать сто тел в ста мирах. )


Про эманации - это известное дело. А вот что это за идея, по которой происходят "осознанные перерождения"- не известно.
И ты путаешь показания - на первом бхуми "карма и клеши" не пресечены, пресечена только жадность.))

----------


## Нико

> Про эманации - это известное дело. А вот что это за идея, по которой происходят "осознанные перерождения"- не известно.
> И ты путаешь показания - на первом бхуми "карма и клеши" не пресечены, пресечена только жадность.))


А напомни мне, на каком бхуми достигается архатство? Да, вопрос неясный, мутный.....)

----------


## Legba

> А напомни мне, на каком бхуми достигается архатство? Да, вопрос неясный, мутный.....)


На какой бхуми *бодхисаттв* достигается *архатство*? Бодхисаттвы проходят Пять Путей и становятся Буддами.
Шраваки и пратьекабудды проходят *свои* Пять Путей и становятся Архатами.
Вроде иногда говорят "бодхисаттва архат" в отношении Будды, но это, вообще говоря, экзотика...))

----------

Song Goku (27.02.2013), Tong Po (28.02.2013), Нико (26.02.2013), Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

А в Дхарамсале с оборудованием для починки заторов в раковинах очень плохо дело обстоит. Это оффтоп, но предыдущий пост навеял..... На быт.

----------


## Нико

Ну вот, Карма Палджор только что в инет-трансляции вроде бы разъяснил, что архатство в Тхераваде формально соответствует 8-му уровню бодхисаттвы в Махаяне. )

----------


## Song Goku

кажется, товарищи, последователи тибетского буддизма, все смешали... и получилась каша-малаша :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Song Goku

к слову о бхуми... строки из Сутры Золотого Сияния (Цзиньгуанмин-цзюйшэ-ванцзин):
1ая бхуми: У бодхисаттвы возникают мысли, присущие тем, кто «вышел из дома». Деяния бодхисаттв достигают совершенства, и это вызывает у них «высшую радость»; Бодхисаттвы видят, что все миры «наполнены неисчислимыми [по количеству] и безграничными [по разнообразию] сокровищами»; (1) «Незнание», заключающееся в том, что признается существование «Я» и дхарм; (2) «незнание», заключающееся в том, что испытывается страх перед «рождениями и смертями» (т.е. «сансарой»)и перерождением в «плохих мирах».
об остальных уровнях можете почитать в Сутре  :Smilie: 
по поводу "осознанного перерождения" там нет ничего... 
что такое осознанное перерождение?
что перерождается?
где перерождается?
Воистину Учение Хуаянь - самое великое из всех Учений, остальные же лишь ступени на Пути, незаконченные и незавершенные!!!

----------


## Legba

> кажется, товарищи, последователи тибетского буддизма, все смешали... и получилась каша-малаша


о чем конкретно речь? Что смешали-то?




> по поводу "осознанного перерождения" там нет ничего...


Что самое интересное - не только там.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Воистину Учение Хуаянь - самое великое из всех Учений, остальные же лишь ступени на Пути, незаконченные и незавершенные!!!


А как же растафарианство?

----------

Legba (27.02.2013), Tong Po (28.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015), Наталья (11.04.2013)

----------


## Legba

> А как же растафарианство?


Не говоря уж о Voodoo!

----------

Джнянаваджра (27.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2013)

----------


## Song Goku

> А как же растафарианство?


что сие есть?

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015)

----------


## Song Goku

кстати, патриархи Фа Цзан и Цзун Ми, в своих классификациях понимания реальности и сотериологии в Учении, состоящих из пяти уровней, традиции Чань и Хуаянь ставили на самое последнее и высочайшее местов развитии Махаяны-Экаяны.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> что сие есть?


А вы погуглите. Это наивысшее учение, чьи адепты наиболее устойчивы перед троллингом  :Wink:

----------

Legba (28.02.2013)

----------


## Татьяна Котова

Страсти могут быть только по Христу.

----------

Нико (01.03.2013)

----------


## Татьяна Котова

Это чтоб марихуану курить и считать себя крутым.

----------


## Масуми

> ........................
> Ответьте, пожалуйста, односложно на следующие вопросы в соответствии со своим личным представлением о них:
> 1. Дзен - это подраздел Махаяны? (Да/Нет)
> 2. Дзен-буддисты дают обет Бодхисаттвы (не достигать окончательной ниббаны до освобождения всех ЖС)? (Да/Нет).
> 3. Дзен-мастера перерождаются? (Не "возможно" а точно, официально, как в ламаизме) (Да/Нет).
> 
> Это всё что я хочу знать. Зранее спасибо всем ответившим.


По моему скромному мнению, мастер дзен уже залепил бы затрещину все это вопрошавшему  :Wink:  Вы стремитесь разложить все по полочкам, но это уже не дзен, а новый вид философского течения

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> По моему скромному мнению, мастер дзен уже залепил бы затрещину все это вопрошавшему


А что, метод дзен -- это только затрещины по башке?????

----------


## Масуми

> А что, метод дзен -- это только затрещины по башке?????


Нет, конечно  :Smilie: . Но иногда это возвращает к сущности дзен лучше чем десяток слов

----------


## Нико

> Нет, конечно . Но иногда это возвращает к сущности дзен лучше чем десяток слов


Главное -- черепно-мозговую травму не получить от обилия дзенских наставлений.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Через страдание--к духовности!

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015)

----------


## Масуми

> Главное -- черепно-мозговую травму не получить от обилия дзенских наставлений.


Напомните мне случай о том как адепты получали таким образом черепно-мозговые травмы

----------


## AndyZ

> Напомните мне случай о том как адепты получали таким образом черепно-мозговые травмы


Насчет черепно-мозговых не читал, но наверняка были...а вот (вроде) реальная история. Мастер Мучау резко закрыл дверь перед Юнменом и сломал ему ногу. Юнмен, правда, достиг просветления в этот момент, но так и остался хромым на всю оставшуюся жизнь.

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.11.2013), Нико (11.04.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Напомните мне случай о том как адепты получали таким образом черепно-мозговые травмы


Ну, как же, известное дело, черепно-мозговая повлекшая за собой даже смерть адепта:  :Confused: 




> 73. [...] Экидо был жестоким учителем. Его ученики боялись его. Один из них на дежурстве, отбивая удары, означающие время дня, пропустил удар, так как загляделся на красивую девушку, проходившую мимо ворот храма.
> 
> В этот момент Экидо, который стоял за его спиной ударил его палкой, и случайно этот удар оказался смертельным.
> 
> Опекун учеников, услышав о случившемся, пошёл прямо к Экидо. Зная, что тот не переносит упрёков, он стал хвалить мастера за его суровое учение. Экидо вёл себя, так как будто ученик был жив и ничего не произошло. [...]
> 
> *101 история дзэн*

----------

AndyZ (11.04.2013), Пема Ванчук (12.04.2013)

----------


## Масуми

> Ну, как же, известное дело, черепно-мозговая повлекшая за собой даже смерть адепта:


Возможно так и было, но это скорее всего так сказать исключение из правил. Я думаю, что основная цель "оплеухи" мастера вернуть адепта к реальности, но никак не нанесение ему увечий несовместимых с жизнью или стремление сделать последнего калекой

----------


## Нико

> Возможно так и было, но это скорее всего так сказать исключение из правил. Я не думаю, что основная цель "оплеухи" мастера вернуть адепта к реальности, но никак не нанесение ему увечий несовместимых с жизнью или стремление сделать последнего калекой


Несовместимые с жизнью травмы -- это как и есть возвращение к реальности. )

----------


## Масуми

> Несовместимые с жизнью травмы -- это как и есть возвращение к реальности. )


Звучит ваш пост чересчур категорично, можно подумать большенство последователей дзен либо инвалиды либо уже мертвы

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Несовместимые с жизнью травмы -- это как и есть возвращение к реальности. )


Если их наносит махасиддха, отправляющий поток сознания прямо в чистую землю, ага-ага)

----------


## Поляков

> Возможно так и было, но это скорее всего так сказать исключение из правил. Я думаю, что основная цель "оплеухи" мастера вернуть адепта к реальности, но никак не нанесение ему увечий несовместимых с жизнью или стремление сделать последнего калекой


Палками не бьют, конечно (во всяком случае первых встречных), но я не рекомендовал бы чувствовать себя в безопасности и терять бдительность рядом с дзэнским мастером: что у него на уме - неясно, методов - вагон и тележка, и что он применит - неясно. Основные цели тоже в общем-то не ясны, к какой реальности он решить вас вернуть и проч. и проч.

----------


## Масуми

> По моему скромному мнению, мастер дзен уже залепил бы затрещину все это вопрошавшему  Вы стремитесь разложить все по полочкам, но это уже не дзен, а новый вид философского течения


В этом своем изначальном посте я ответил на вопрос создателя темы:* "Ответьте, пожалуйста, односложно на следующие вопросы в соответствии со своим личным представлением о них:
 1. Дзен - это подраздел Махаяны? (Да/Нет)
 2. Дзен-буддисты дают обет Бодхисаттвы (не достигать окончательной ниббаны до освобождения всех ЖС)? (Да/Нет).
 3. Дзен-мастера перерождаются? (Не "возможно" а точно, официально, как в ламаизме) (Да/Нет)"*. А большенство отписавшихся увидело лишь членовредительство не уловив сути моего ответа и отошедши от главной темы

----------


## AndyZ

> По моему скромному мнению, мастер дзен уже залепил бы затрещину все это вопрошавшему  Вы стремитесь разложить все по полочкам, но это уже не дзен, а новый вид философского течения


Кстати, существует ошибочное мнение, что раз дзен, так и не нужно по полочкам раскладывать. Очень даже нужно, просто в процессе раскладывания нужно помнить зачем и почему это делается и что можно выразить словами а что нет. 
У Догена есть по поводу "нарисованных рисовых лепешек" т.е. слова и идеи, которыми не будешь сыт, но в то же время он говорит, что у нас больше ничего нет для удовлетворения "духовного" голода. Нужно только правильно ими пользоваться и не воспринимать как нечто большее.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если их наносит махасиддха, отправляющий поток сознания прямо в чистую землю, ага-ага)


У Вас есть подтвержения?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кстати, существует ошибочное мнение, что раз дзен, так и не нужно по полочкам раскладывать. Очень даже нужно, просто в процессе раскладывания нужно помнить зачем и почему это делается и что можно выразить словами а что нет. 
> У Догена есть по поводу "нарисованных рисовых лепешек" т.е. слова и идеи, которыми не будешь сыт, но в то же время он говорит, что у нас больше ничего нет для удовлетворения "духовного" голода. Нужно только правильно ими пользоваться и не воспринимать как нечто большее.


Дзен, как традиция, весьма многообразен и в каждой школе и традиции есть начальное обучение, есть освоение методов конкретной линии, есть усиленная практика этих методов, есть испытания достижения необходимых плодов, есть тайная передача, есть система подтверждения реализации учения, есть преемственность традиций обучения и наставления в практике.

Раскладывать по полочкам - это жаждать внешнего знания. За это, действительно, полагается удар. Ум должен быть там где внутреннее встречается с внешним, пока эта грань не истончится и не исчезнет. Бегать за внешним (так же как и за внутренним) - жажда ума, которая мешает достижения цели.

Это значит, что избегать разложенного по полочкам - тоже не нужно. Что приходит - то и отражается. Если слушаешь наставление или читаешь сутру - внутреннее представление встречается с внешним. Избегать этого - неверно. Цепляться за это - неверно. Пусть внутреннее будет равно внешнему, тогда внешнее будет равно внутреннему и грань между ними исчезнет.

----------

Масуми (12.04.2013), Монферран (23.04.2019), Паня (12.04.2013), Пема Ванчук (12.04.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> У Вас есть подтвержения?


Иногда для отсечения желаний полезны удары. Это и будет отправлением потока сознания прямо в чистую землю.
Порой достаточно поклона и "Амитофо!"

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Палками не бьют, конечно (во всяком случае первых встречных), но я не рекомендовал бы чувствовать себя в безопасности и терять бдительность рядом с дзэнским мастером: что у него на уме - неясно, методов - вагон и тележка, и что он применит - неясно. Основные цели тоже в общем-то не ясны, к какой реальности он решить вас вернуть и проч. и проч.


Первым встречным мастер обычно объясняет: я ударяю Вас. Если ум ученика достаточно пытлив он воспримет это как наставление. 
Сун Сан объяснял: удар обозначает, что ученик охвачен желанием и поэтому упускает ситуацию, ему не хватает внимательности (осознанности).

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> У Вас есть подтвержения?


Почитайте намтары Гуру Ринпоче, что ли  :Wink:  Или там скажем комментарии к тантрам различных гневных, типа Ваджракилайи.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.04.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Возможно так и было, но это скорее всего так сказать исключение из правил. Я думаю, что основная цель "оплеухи" мастера вернуть адепта к реальности, но никак не нанесение ему увечий несовместимых с жизнью или стремление сделать последнего калекой


_Просветление©_ вообще сплошное исключение из правил. Поэтому, любой удар палкой это исключение _тебя_ из правил. Конечно, никто не собирается наносить увечий и нет намерения причинить другие несчастья. Просто способ продолжить общение выходя за рамки слов, переходя непосредственно к делу) Но вы спросили были ли случаи, - вот, были. Вообще говоря, пресловутое битие палкой редко встречается в последнее время, но мастер и словом может поставить ум в не менее болезненное положение.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015), Масуми (12.04.2013), Паня (12.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.04.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Раскладывать по полочкам - это жаждать внешнего знания. За это, действительно, полагается удар. Ум должен быть там где внутреннее встречается с внешним, пока эта грань не истончится и не исчезнет. Бегать за внешним (так же как и за внутренним) - жажда ума, которая мешает достижения цели.


Я не соглашусь с Вами. "Раскладывать по полочкам" это всего-лишь метод работы нашего ума, с помощью которого мы лучше усваиваем информацию. Ничего в этом плохого нет на каком-то этапе. Если вернутся к вопросам из-за которых все началось, то умничать здесь совсем не стоит. Да дзен это махаяна, да в дзен дают обеты бодхисатвы, нет мастера в дзен не перерождаются, "как в ламаизме". При чем здесь внутреннее и внешнее? В остальном я согласен с Вашим постом о единстве внутреннего\внешнего при изучение, но у каждого ум работает по разному и уж тем более когда речь идет о новичках.

По поводу пресловутой дзенской палки. Во времена расцвета дзен в Китае (700-900 годы) была только одна школа (Линчи) которая использовала такие методы. Все остальные школы были вполне себе "мирными". Конечно, удар палкой или окрик это эффективный метод но эти методы нам достались скорей всего из-за культурного наследия Китая, Японии. Когда Линчи придумал этот метод, он был живым, новым, сейчас это уже какой-то дзенский стереотип, который потерял свою оригинальность.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если вернутся к вопросам из-за которых все началось, то умничать здесь совсем не стоит. Да дзен это махаяна, да в дзен дают обеты бодхисатвы, нет мастера в дзен не перерождаются, "как в ламаизме".


Дзен не ограничивается махаяной и содержит методы ваджраяны и высшей тантры. Эта классификация махаяна-немахаяна довольно плохо классифицирует реальные традиции и школы. Так, чисто учебный способ классифицировать методы (а не школы и традиции).  Поэтому нельзя сказать без оговорок и умолчаний что дзен - это махаяна. Что имеет в виду под махаяной спрашивающий? Зачем он задает этот вопрос?

В дзен дают обеты Бодхисаттвы - но не все, не сразу и не обязательно так, как думает об этом интересующийся

Насчет перерождения мастеров - вопрос еще более скользкий. Мастера закончили работу жизни и смерти, но это не значит, что они избегают перерождений или стремятся к ним. Это снова вопрос к тому, что подразумевает под перерождениями спрашивающий.

Именно поэтому - вопросы не стоит того, чтобы на них отвечать, но спрашивающий достоин внимания. Объяснить, что спрашивающий "не тем занят" - вполне достойное внимание. Способ объяснения зависит от учителя.

----------

Масуми (12.04.2013), Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## AndyZ

> Дзен не ограничивается махаяной и содержит методы ваджраяны и высшей тантры. Эта классификация махаяна-немахаяна довольно плохо классифицирует реальные традиции и школы. Так, чисто учебный способ классифицировать методы (а не школы и традиции).  Поэтому нельзя сказать без оговорок и умолчаний что дзен - это махаяна. Что имеет в виду под махаяной спрашивающий? Зачем он задает этот вопрос?
> 
> В дзен дают обеты Бодхисаттвы - но не все, не сразу и не обязательно так, как думает об этом интересующийся
> 
> Насчет перерождения мастеров - вопрос еще более скользкий. Мастера закончили работу жизни и смерти, но это не значит, что они избегают перерождений или стремятся к ним. Это снова вопрос к тому, что подразумевает под перерождениями спрашивающий.


Ну вот видите, можно же ответить "нормально", используя слова и понятия а не сразу палкой. Откуда нам знать, зачем автор спрашивает то, что он спрашивает? Можно также объяснить почему эти вопросы могут показаться неоднозначными и\или не корректными. Конечно, гораздо проще показать свою крутость и познание "пустоты пустоты", особенно в разделе дзен (это не относится лично к Вам. Зачастую, это общая тенденция в разделе дзен).

----------


## Нико

> Почитайте намтары Гуру Ринпоче, что ли  Или там скажем комментарии к тантрам различных гневных, типа Ваджракилайи.


К Ваджракилае отношения не имею, к гневным прочим -- да. Но бить по башке девушке палкой -- это не комильфо. К девушкам нужно почтительно относиться. )))

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015)

----------


## Yur

> Объясните неразумному.
> Вот Дзен относят к Махаяне, так?
> И как я слышал, в Дзене существует обет Бодхисаттвы, так?
> И как же тогда этот обет выполняется, если из истории Дзен-буддизма видно, что патриархи Дзен при смерти уступают своё место новым патриархам, своим преемникам. А сами при этом не перерождаются, по крайней мере ничего подобного, как в ламаизме, в Дзене я не заметил. То есть Дзен-буддисты достигают Ниббаны, после смерти совершают параниббану, и более не возвращаются? Тогда это уже не Махаяна, а Хинаяна. Или я ошибаюсь?


Ламаизма не существует . Тибетский буддизм и японский буддизм это просто Дхарма Будды в разных странах . Дзен в период своего основания был Махаяной , его Мастера достигали управляемых перерождений , достигали и Освобождения от сансары . Сегодня не знаю к сожалению точно . Будем надеяться что японский буддизм жив в своей превоначальной чистоте .

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

> Объясните неразумному.
> Вот Дзен относят к Махаяне, так?
> И как я слышал, в Дзене существует обет Бодхисаттвы, так?
> И как же тогда этот обет выполняется, если из истории Дзен-буддизма видно, что патриархи Дзен при смерти уступают своё место новым патриархам, своим преемникам. А сами при этом не перерождаются, по крайней мере ничего подобного, как в ламаизме, в Дзене я не заметил. То есть Дзен-буддисты достигают Ниббаны, после смерти совершают параниббану, и более не возвращаются? Тогда это уже не Махаяна, а Хинаяна. Или я ошибаюсь?


Обет Бодхисаттвы вообще конечно смешная вещь. Никто почему-то не учитывает что даётся оно в помрачённом состоянии сознания (во сне) а касается пробуждения. Вы когда во сне обеты даёте просыпаясь следуете им?  :Smilie:

----------

Styeba (06.07.2013), Кайто Накамура (13.11.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Вы когда во сне обеты даёте просыпаясь следуете им?


Да.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Обет Бодхисаттвы вообще конечно смешная вещь. Никто почему-то не учитывает что даётся оно в помрачённом состоянии сознания (во сне) а касается пробуждения. Вы когда во сне обеты даёте просыпаясь следуете им?


А вы, когда просыпаетесь, вообще, что делаете?  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (07.07.2013), Поляков (06.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

> А вы, когда просыпаетесь, вообще, что делаете?


Вот когда проснусь обязательно вам расскажу...  а пока привет вам из моего сна вашему.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вот когда проснусь обязательно вам расскажу...  а пока привет вам из моего сна вашему.


Ну, просыпайтесь поскорее  :Smilie:  Обеты Бодхисаттвы вам в помощь!

----------

Won Soeng (07.07.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сон и пробуждение - метафоры. Не нужно излишне в них вдаваться.

----------

Дмитрий Зэнский (07.07.2013), Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Ади

Дзэн - это не махаяна и не хинаяна и не вместе взятые... Дзэн - это лекарство, которое действует здесь и сейчас... Обеты принимаются для того, чтобы все это видели и слышали - только так Дхарма не придет к упадку. А уход мастеров в Паринирвану так же естественен, как отгоревший костер...

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015)

----------


## Ади

Ищи только то,
Зачем не стоит предыдущего...
Иди лишь туда,
Где следа не видно идущего...

----------


## Кунсанг

Дзен это пятая парамита медитации из шести парамит Махаяны, которые представляют весь путь к состоянию Будды. Упор сделан на медитации.

----------


## Chikara

> Дзен это пятая парамита медитации из шести парамит Махаяны, которые представляют весь путь к состоянию Будды. Упор сделан на медитации.


Какие 5-ть парамит не вошли в дзэн по-вашему?

----------


## Maks

> Дзен это пятая парамита медитации из шести парамит Махаяны, которые представляют весь путь к состоянию Будды. Упор сделан на медитации.


Все традиционные буддийские дзенские школы усердно практикуются все 6 парамит. И всем остальным советуют  :Smilie: 



> Объясните неразумному.
> Вот Дзен относят к Махаяне, так?
> И как я слышал, в Дзене существует обет Бодхисаттвы, так?
> И как же тогда этот обет выполняется, если из истории Дзен-буддизма видно, что патриархи Дзен при смерти уступают своё место новым патриархам, своим преемникам. А сами при этом не перерождаются, по крайней мере ничего подобного, как в ламаизме, в Дзене я не заметил. То есть Дзен-буддисты достигают Ниббаны, после смерти совершают параниббану, и более не возвращаются? Тогда это уже не Махаяна, а Хинаяна. Или я ошибаюсь?


Дзен – это Махаяна. Есть множество факторов, которые относят его к Махаяне, как опора на праджняпарамитские сутры, идеал бодхисаттвы и т.д.
И в своей теоретической части – это Махаяна.
Но дзенские учителя обычно учат только практике, а не теории, поэтому с первого взгляда может возникнуть впечатление, что пути бодхисаттвы там нет. Но, надо заметить, что и про параниббану они тоже не говорят.
Не говорится, что учитель переродился бодхисаттвой, но и не говорится, что он достиг параниббаны. Но, если они практиковали путь бодхисаттвы, то почему мы должны считать, что они уходят в параниббану?

Теперь, если мы будем спрашивать – является ли дзен ИСТИННОЙ Махаяной?
Тогда встает вопрос: что такое истина? Что такое бодхисаттва? Что такое уход в параниббану? Что такое дзен-буддист? Что такое все живые существа? Что такое дзен? Что все это такое на самом деле?

Ответить на эти вопросы поможет притча.
Ученик спрашивает Учителя:
- я смогу увидеть Дзен?
- нет.
- а Вы можете?
- пока есть "я" и "ты" – нельзя увидеть Дзен
- а когда не будет "я" и "ты", то можно будет увидеть Дзен?
- когда не будет "я" и "ты", то кто же будет смотреть?

----------

Pema Sonam (28.07.2013), Алик (19.08.2013), Кунсанг (27.07.2013), Степан Т (27.07.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Да, но все же создается впечатление, что в дзен упор сделан на медитации и на шестой парамите - праджне. Через медитацию приходят к праджне. Хотя и говорится в общем, что в каждой парамите могут заключаться все шесть парамит, но в частности здесь видится, что дзенцы больше отдают предпочтение медитации и праджне. Сама школа называется ведь чань - чаньна - дхьяна - медитация. 

Судзуки Д.Т.:

Итак, дзэн самым серьезным образом настаивает на необходимости внутреннего духовного опыта. Он не придает большого значения священным сутрам или их толкованиям мудрецами и учеными. Личный опыт прямо противопоставляется авторитетам и внешнему откровению, а самым практическим методом достижения духовного просветления последователи дзэна считают практику дхьяна, называемой в Японии "дзадзэн", ("дза" означает "сидеть", а "дзадзэн" можно, в общем, перевести как "сидеть в медитации". Точный перевод будет дан позже в связи с описанием зала для медитации (дзэндо: чань-тан в IV части), а сокращенно – просто дзэн.

----------


## Chikara

> Да, но все же создается впечатление, что в дзен упор сделан на медитации и на шестой парамите - праджне. Через медитацию приходят к праджне. Хотя и говорится в общем, что в каждой парамите могут заключаться все шесть парамит, но в частности здесь видится, что дзенцы больше отдают предпочтение медитации и праджне. Сама школа называется ведь чань - чаньна - .[/COLOR]


Не вижу ничего особенного в дзэнской медитации. Кунсанг, это сложно?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не вижу ничего особенного в дзэнской медитации. Кунсанг, это сложно?


Я думаю, что дзен это дзогчен. Если дзен это как дзогчен, то наверно настоящая медитация дзен это сложно. Немного праджняпарамиту необходимо понимать и т.д. Потому что без мудрости остальные пять парамит не приводят к освобождению.

----------


## Chikara

> Если дзен это как дзогчен, то наверно настоящая медитация дзен это сложно.


Вот так я и знал, все вокруг да около и разные там сказки.

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

> Я думаю, что дзен это дзогчен. Если дзен это как дзогчен, то наверно настоящая медитация дзен это сложно. Немного праджняпарамиту необходимо понимать и т.д. Потому что без мудрости остальные пять парамит не приводят к освобождению.


Насколько сложно сидеть наблюдая оседающий ил во взбаламученной воде,настолько сложна дзенская медитация. Медитация это "просто сидение"... конечно это поначалу сложно для таких как мы деятели старающихся делать сто дел сразу. Но это по сути всего наблюдение,присутствие и осознанность каждого приходящего момента... Кто то из древних мастеров сказал: " Сидеть в тишине... Весна приходит и трава растёт сама по себе"  :Smilie:  Вот как-то так... Принцип я уверен,что в дзогчене что в любом другом учении один и тот же,наблюдение и невмешательство...  :Smilie:

----------


## Chikara

> Насколько сложно сидеть наблюдая оседающий ил во взбаламученной воде,настолько сложна дзенская медитация.


Слишком много знаний и рассуждений о буддизме не дает человеку попробовать вкус чая, хотя он его пьет каждый день.

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

> Слишком много знаний и рассуждений о буддизме не дает человеку попробовать вкус чая, хотя он его пьет каждый день.


очень правильно сказано. спасибо чикара вы улавливаете суть разговора...  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> очень правильно сказано. спасибо чикара вы улавливаете суть разговора...


Все на этом форуме оперируют знаниями  и представлениями доказывая свое, мешок с сутрами за спиной и их доставание из мешка считается весомым аргументом), безыскусных людей нынче не встретишь.)

----------

Дмитрий Зэнский (28.07.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015), Максимо (30.07.2013)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Объясните неразумному.
> Вот Дзен относят к Махаяне, так?
> И как я слышал, в Дзене существует обет Бодхисаттвы, так?
> И как же тогда этот обет выполняется, если из истории Дзен-буддизма видно, что патриархи Дзен при смерти уступают своё место новым патриархам, своим преемникам. А сами при этом не перерождаются, по крайней мере ничего подобного, как в ламаизме, в Дзене я не заметил. То есть Дзен-буддисты достигают Ниббаны, после смерти совершают параниббану, и более не возвращаются? Тогда это уже не Махаяна, а Хинаяна. Или я ошибаюсь?


нет.
ошибаетесь.

----------


## Люся Костина

> Действительно, существует Великий Обет Бодхисаттвы спасти все существа от страдания. 
> Этот обет берет на себя не только патриарх, но и каждый практикующий. 
> Существует два понятия - постигнуть свою природу, свое истинное Я, и использовать это постижение. Когда рождается ребенок, его ум есть его истинное Я. В его уме нет мышления, нет добра, зла, Будды, Бога и т.д. Когда он голоден - он просит есть и ест, когда устал, спит. Это ясный ум. Но он не старается спасти все существа от страдания. Он не накормит голодного. Потому, что он не знает, что такое действия Бодхисаттвы. 
> Действия Бодхисаттвы означает - отбросить свои мнения и просто помогать людям. Будь то проповедь Дхармы или деньги, - действия Бодхисаттвы это помогать людям в том, в чем они нуждаются. 
> Спасти все существа от страдания не возможно. Но мы должны. Это Ум Бодхисаттвы.
> В Буддизме существует передача учения напрямую. Она идет от Будды и доходит до наших дней. 
> Отличие Махаяны от Хинаяны в том, что в ней есть разные Будды и Бодхисаттвы, которые помогают людям. Например Бодхисаттва великого сострадания Авалокитешвара, Бодхисаттва Мудрости Манджушри и так далее. 
> В Хинаяне этого всего нет. Там есть лишь Будда, словам которого следует следовать. Следовать Шиле, Праджни и Дхьяне, обрезать свое мышление и достичь просветления. 
> 
> ...



Да,,,,, это оно... Мнения, суждения... Выяснения ... У кого , что и чья истина правильне... Все нужно оставить..., все это бессмысленно ,, так как все проявляется из пустоты, оно будет проявляться бесконечно... Нет никакого смысла. Играть понятиями ... И водить себя за нос... Все рядом , да около... Все уже есть в данное мгновение.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Все на этом форуме оперируют знаниями  и представлениями доказывая свое, мешок с сутрами за спиной и их доставание из мешка считается весомым аргументом), безыскусных людей нынче не встретишь.)


Это правильно опираться на сутры Будды, поскольку они позволяют отличить к примеру, медитацию которая приводит к освобождению от медитации индуиста. Мне кажется, что многие практики дзена не отличаются от практиков индуистов. Просто наблюдают что-то, мало мыслей и т.д.

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда боль взрывает мозг - это дзен.
Когда будильник вырывает из сна - это дзен.
Когда слышишь свое имя - это дзен.
Когда едва добегаешь до туалета, простояв пять часов в пробке - это дзен.
Когда песчинка попадает в глаз - это дзен.
Когда хватаешь горячее, обжигая язык, так, что ни проглотить, ни выплюнуть - это дзен.
Когда в ботинке камень колет пятку - это дзен.
Когда дуло пистолета направлено тебе между глаз - это дзен.
Когда подворачиваешь ногу на кочке - это дзен.
Когда крошка или комар мешает заснуть - это дзен.
Когда чешется нос или затекла нога - это дзен.


Всегда, когда вдруг внимание возникает ярко и остро посреди невнимательности - это дзен.

А формула "дзен это - (и описываем что угодно)" - просто слова.
На дзен так легко указать в тысяче повседневных событий, что нет никакого смысла его описывать, безмерно усложняя и запутывая.

----------

Hang Gahm (12.11.2013), Влад К (13.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015), Мира Смирнова (12.11.2013), Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Кунсанг

Такая внимательность - что Когда чешется нос или затекла нога - это дзен. это совсем не дзен. То есть тогда все дзен, все люди обладали бы в этом случае дзеном.

----------


## Кунсанг

Дзэн, который приводит к Освобождению от сансары, не так прост как его преподносят сейчас многие на западе. Это медитация. Работа с умом и так далее. Устранение омрачений и очищение ума. Это не так просто. Даже совсем не просто.

----------

Алексей Л (12.11.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Дзэн, который приводит к Освобождению от сансары, не так прост как его преподносят сейчас многие на западе. Это медитация. Работа с умом и так далее. Устранение омрачений и очищение ума. Это не так просто. Даже совсем не просто.


.... и бесконечные книги, сутры, мантры, ритуалы... наверное, не меньше, чем в Гелуг. Вера, доктрина. Авторитет учителя. Это на Западе приукрашивают про "убей будду". Святое все же остается святым, а не святое - не святым.

----------


## Кунсанг

> .... и бесконечные книги, сутры, мантры, ритуалы... наверное, не меньше, чем в Гелуг. Вера, доктрина. Авторитет учителя. Это на Западе приукрашивают про "убей будду". Святое все же остается святым, а не святое - не святым.


Бесконечные направлены именно на это. Без этого тоже нет развития.

----------


## Юань Дин

и достижение состояния будды за одну жизнь. Кхе. Вот если одна жизнь и осталась у вошедшего в поток до Освобождения, то да - за одну жизнь  :Smilie:  . А достичь психбольницы можно и за один час.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Бесконечные направлены именно на это. Без этого тоже нет развития.


И я о том же. Что все не так просто, как кажется Европе. И никакого непостепенного пути. Все постепенно и очень медленно. Люди годами сидят в дзадзен и никакой пользы. Потому как надо к этому медленно подбираться на протяжении жизней. Нельзя так вот сразу. Надо постепенным путем.

Хотя чего-то там можно и быстро достичь. От психического перенапряжения. Не знаю, чего там достигают, но явно, судя по поведению мастеров и их резким выпадам, это не согласуется с поведением Архатов в ПК.  ... Но что-то достигают.

Да и кёсаку по плечам Архаты, кажется, не били. Это тоже о чём-то да говорит. Живого человека.. палкой. Это бесконечное сострадание и любовь? У меня бы рука не поднялась дубиной по спине. Наверное, мало сострадания, не те книги читаю.

----------


## Владислав Бро

> Наверное, мало сострадания, не те книги читаю.


Можете для просвещения почитать Об использовании жёстких методов, если ещё не читали.

----------

AndyZ (12.11.2013), Алик (12.11.2013), Влад К (15.11.2013), Паня (12.11.2013), Юань Дин (12.11.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дзэн, который приводит к Освобождению от сансары, не так прост как его преподносят сейчас многие на западе. Это медитация. Работа с умом и так далее. Устранение омрачений и очищение ума. Это не так просто. Даже совсем не просто.


Он еще проще. Люди усложняют. Дело в том, что простое не достигается просто, но люди то ищут сложности и делают непросто вообще не то, что нужно. Можно указать на то, что следует практиковать. Попробуйте непрерывно практиковать внимание, которое у Вас возникает после того, как Вас неожиданно ударят или окликнут, это и будет правильное сосредоточение. Сколько мгновений Вы способны удерживать такой ум?

----------

Алик (12.11.2013), Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Такая внимательность - что Когда чешется нос или затекла нога - это дзен. это совсем не дзен. То есть тогда все дзен, все люди обладали бы в этом случае дзеном.


Попробуйте удерживать так сосредоточенный ум, когда не чешется нос и не затекла нога и скажите, обладаете ли Вы дзеном и как долго.
Если сомневаетесь - спросите учителя дзен.

----------

Алик (12.11.2013), Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

За что я люблю дзен, так за то, что можно всякую фигню нести и называть это дзеном!  :Kiss:  А на вопросы отвечать: практикуй внимание и будь в настоящем моменте!  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (12.11.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> За что я люблю дзен, так за то, что можно всякую фигню нести и называть это дзеном!  А на вопросы отвечать: практикуй внимание и будь в настоящем моменте!


Нет, нельзя всякую фигню нести. Нужно правильное сосредоточение. Нужно понимать, как правильно сосредотачиваться. Нужно уметь это делать. Метафоры помогают человеку совершать правильные усилия и избежать неправильных.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2019)

----------


## Алик

> За что я люблю дзен, так за то, что можно всякую фигню нести и называть это дзеном!  А на вопросы отвечать: практикуй внимание и будь в настоящем моменте!


 "Действительно мало у кого хватает мужества последовательно и неуклонно следовать по пути Дзен. Поэтому подавляющее большинство буддистов предпочитают другие пути. Благо, Будда предложил их множество, на любой вкус. В Дзен одно из основных правил “Не оценивай!” Ничего не оценивай, не проверяй. Дзен делает упор только на практику, а не на писания и сутры. Это не значит что другие пути в Буддизме хуже. просто для одного человека подходит такой путь, для другого - другой. Дзен это практика и практика, в нем нет места теоретическим рассуждениям, для которых необходим рассудок. Какой ваш путь? " 
Мьонг Гонг Суним разрешил использовать материалы сайта  http://zendao.ru/RU/Contacts , это его ответ на сентенцию, подобную Вашей.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Такая внимательность - что Когда чешется нос или затекла нога - это дзен. это совсем не дзен. То есть тогда все дзен, все люди обладали бы в этом случае дзеном.


 
ЭТО ближе к тебе, чем твоя кожа. 
Когда ты открываешь глаза, ЭТО - первое, что ты видишь. 
Когда ты закрываешь глаза, ЭТО никуда не исчезает. 
Но если ты пытаешься схватить ЭТО умом, оно уже за 80000 ли от тебя 
Дзен Мастер Та Хуэй
Когда Вы думаете о том, что у Вас что-то чешется - это рассудочное мышление, дзен там, где ум неподвижен. Тогда любое действие становится спонтанным. Но неподвижный ум - это не только отсутствие мыслей, это еще и отсутствие " я, мне, мое".

----------


## Юй Кан

Дзэн, это когда не чешется ум и запросто чешешь там, где чешется, даже если оно за 84000 км от тебя, которого не просто нет, но и почесать-то нечего, негде, нечем и незачем... : )

----------


## Алик

> Дзэн, это когда не чешется ум и запросто чешешь там, где чешется, даже если оно за 84000 км от тебя, которого не просто нет, но и почесать-то нечего, негде, нечем и незачем... : )


Это уже нирвана )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это уже нирвана )


Да не... Это -- просто привольный импровиз на фразу патриарха Ло Цина: "Всё суть пустота, и негде даже присесть [и даже -- нечем]". : )

----------

Алик (12.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Это правильно опираться на сутры Будды, поскольку они позволяют отличить к примеру, медитацию которая приводит к освобождению от медитации индуиста. Мне кажется, что многие практики дзена не отличаются от практиков индуистов. Просто наблюдают что-то, мало мыслей и т.д.


Сутры показывают ни истину, но истиной не являются, а бесконечные мысли и комментарии к сутрам возводят стены.

----------


## Влад К

> Такая внимательность - что Когда чешется нос или затекла нога - это дзен. это совсем не дзен. То есть тогда все дзен, все люди обладали бы в этом случае дзеном.


Так они ИМ обладают по полной. Только забыли об этом.

----------


## Влад К

Дзен - это когда ты суешь руку в карман в надежде там обнаружить кошелек, а его там не оказалось.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дзен - это когда ты суешь руку в карман в надежде там обнаружить кошелек, а его там не оказалось.


Ловля тьмы в худом кармане?.. : )

----------

Влад К (13.11.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> Ловля тьмы в худом кармане?.. : )


К сожалению кошелек оказался в другом кармане.

----------

Юй Кан (13.11.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> К сожалению кошелек оказался в другом кармане.


К сожалению, потому как Великая Пустота опять ускользнула?! %)

----------


## Аурум

> Дзен - это когда ты суешь руку в карман в надежде там обнаружить кошелек, а его там не оказалось.


Да выше я о том и писал, что можно сказать "_Дзен это_ _[вставить нужное]__!_" А на вопрос: _"Почему?"_, сказать _"Му!"_ или сказать в духе _"Практикуй правильное усилие!"_ или посоветовать слушать хлопок одной ладонью.  :Wink:

----------

Влад К (13.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Дзен - это когда ты суешь руку в карман в надежде там обнаружить кошелек, а его там не оказалось.


Прежде чем совать руку в пустой карман сначала по настоящему потеряй кошелек).

----------

Влад К (13.11.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> К сожалению, потому как Великая Пустота опять ускользнула?! %)


Вы очень проницательны!) Но в том, что кошелёк оказался в другом кармане, нет ничего особенного, потому что он пуст. :Cool: 
Я только что проверил. :Big Grin:

----------


## Юй Кан

> ... посоветовать слушать хлопок одной ладонью.


... хлопок одн*ой* ладо*ни*, да?
А иначе -- совсем-совсем неправильно... %)

----------


## Влад К

> Да выше я о том и писал, что можно сказать "_Дзен это_ _[вставить нужное]__!_" А на вопрос: _"Почему?"_, сказать _"Му!"_ или сказать в духе _"Практикуй правильное усилие!"_ или посоветовать слушать хлопок одной ладонью.


В дзен всё таки вопрос - не почему( данный вопрос больше относится к теории), а вопрос - как? Что является желанием воплощать Дхарму на практике. :Cool: 
В связи с этим полезны вышеперечисленные коаны.

----------


## Аурум

> В дзен всё таки вопрос - не почему( данный вопрос больше относится к теории), а вопрос как, что является желанием воплощать Дхарму на практике.
> В связи с этим полезны вышеперечисленные практики.


Не суть важно!  :Smilie:  Главное - давать побольше непонятных ответов на вопросы (сказать "Му!" в ответ, указать на луну, лист дерева, стул и т.д), фраз о "настоящем моменте", "правильном усилии" - и вы вполне выглядите как истинный дзенец.  :Wink: 
А, еще дзадзен, конечно же!

----------


## Влад К

> За что я люблю дзен, так за то, что можно всякую фигню нести и называть это дзеном!  А на вопросы отвечать: практикуй внимание и будь в настоящем моменте!


Справедливое замечание. Но тот, кто так поступает - обманывает только себя. И в итоге от возвышенной практики древних патриархов чань, не останется ничего кроме отрезвляющего удара палкой!)))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Справедливое замечание. Но тот, кто так поступает - обманывает только себя. И в итоге от возвышенной практики древних патриархов чань, не останется ничего кроме отрезвляющего удара палкой!)))


Да нет же в самой практике, согласно тем же патриархам, ничего возвышенного... %)

----------

AndyZ (13.11.2013), Влад К (13.11.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Справедливое замечание. Но тот, кто так поступает - обманывает только себя. И в итоге от возвышенной практики древних патриархов чань, не останется ничего кроме отрезвляющего удара палкой!)))


Вот еще один универсальный ответ - удар палкой. Можно еще палец показать. Тогда точно уже крутой мастер.  :Smilie:

----------


## Влад К

> Вот еще один универсальный ответ - удар палкой. Можно еще палец показать. Тогда точно уже крутой мастер.


Если нанести удар палкой по энергетическому каналу, который находится на плече, то тогда можно добиться свежего и бодрого ума, которого хватит на долго.

----------


## Влад К

> Вот еще один универсальный ответ - удар палкой. Можно еще палец показать. Тогда точно уже крутой мастер.


Нет, это опасно. Вдруг кто нибудь реально отрубит! :Big Grin:

----------


## Аурум

> Если нанести удар палкой по энергетическому каналу, который находится на плече, то тогда можно добиться свежего и бодрого ума, которого хватит на долго.


Дзенская легенда? 
В ответ могут врезать тоже, мало не покажется. Так что осторожнее с палкомахательством!  :Wink:

----------


## Аурум

> Нет, это опасно. Вдруг кто нибудь реально отрубит!


Это не столь важно!
Ведь:
_"Постигни говно, всю вселенную, прекрасный монастырь."_

----------

Влад К (13.11.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> Дзенская легенда? 
> В ответ могут врезать тоже, мало не покажется. Так что осторожнее с палкомахательством!


Тот, кто наносит удар по полечу, сам должен быть свежим и бодрым. Если он будет сонным, он может случайно попасть кому то по голове, и тогда может получить :Big Grin: 
Но это зависит от человека, которого ударили. Может, он отреагирует спокойно.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Мастер Мучау резко закрыл дверь перед Юнменом и сломал ему ногу. Юнмен, правда, достиг просветления в этот момент, но так и остался хромым на всю оставшуюся жизнь.


ме-две-жуть  :Embarrassment:

----------

Влад К (13.11.2013)

----------


## Ersh

Тема выродилась и закрывается

----------

